# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  Άρρωστη αρσενική καρδερίνα

## Ndrew

Καλησπέρα σας,

Σας γράφω ένα σύντομο ιστορικό: όταν έφτασε στα χέρια μου πριν απο 2,5 περίπου μήνες, τα πόδια του ήταν γεμάτα ακάρεα σε πολύ κακή κατάσταση. Έλειπε το ένα πίσω δάκτυλο, αρκετά νύχια και τα δάκτυλα ήταν γεμάτα απο "βραχάκια". Τα βραχάκια ήταν τόσο μεγάλα στο ένα πόδι που δεν μπορούσε καν να σταθεί στην πατήθρα και στεκόταν μόνο στο άλλο στο οποίο έλειπε και το πίσω δάκτυλο. Την επομένη μέρα τον πήγα στο κτηνίατρο και διέγνωσε ποδάγρα. Μου έγραψε θεραπεία με την Podagrine (Tafam). 1 μήνα μετα τη θεραπεία δεν είδα κάποια σημαντική βελτίωση, γι αυτό παράλληλα έψαχνα στα φόρουμ και στο internet γενικότερα και έμαθα για την epithol την οποία και ξεκίνησα. Από την 3η κιόλας μέρα θεραπείας η βελτίωση ήταν εμφανής. Έχει περάσει 1 μήνας απο τότε που ξεκινήσαμε τη θεραπεία, έχει βελτιωθεί πάρα πολύ αλλά δεν έχει φύγει τελείως. Μάλιστα την τελευταία βδομάδα που έχω κάνει παύση της epithol, νομίζω πως χειροτερεύει πάλι. Επιπλέον να πω ότι όταν είναι ακίνητος για αρκετή ώρα στέκεται πότε στο ένα πόδι κ πότε στο άλλο. Όλες τις υπόλοιπες ώρες χρησιμοποιεί και τα 2 κανονικά.

Να αναφέρω ότι καθαρίζω ανά 1 μήνα ολόκληρο το κλουβί, και επί εβδομαδιαίας βάσεως τις πατήθρες και τις ταϊστρες. Το χαρτί του πάτου και το κάτω μέρος του κλουβιού ανά 3 μέρες. Του βάζω μπανιέρα καθημερινά, την οποία και τιμάει δεόντως.

Άλλο ένα πρόβλημα που παρουσιάστηκε την τευταία εβδομάδα, είναι ότι έχει μεγαλώσει το πάνω μέρος του ράμφους. Του έβαλα μία πέτρα που βρήκα προσωρινά μέχρι να αγοράσω μια ειδική, αλλά δεν ασχολείται καθόλου το πουλάκι.

Η τροφή που του δίνω είναι Cardellini (Μanitoba) και μία ανάμεικτη βιταμίνη χύμα από Pet shop.

Τις πρώτες 10 μέρες απο όταν το "απέκτησα" δεν κελαηδούσε καθόλου. Από εκεί και μετά ξεκίνησε να κελαηδά σταδιακά, και λίγες μέρες μετά μέχρι και τώρα τραγουδάει κανονικότατα!  :Happy:   Χαίρομαι που το βλέπω ευτυχισμένο αλλά θέλω να κάνω ό,τι περνά από το χέρι μου προκειμένου να το βοηθήσω να γίνει απόλυτα υγιές.

Αυτά απο μένα και ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα.
Αν έχετε κάποια συμβουλή να μου δώσετε, θα το εκτιμούσα.

Ευχαριστώ,
Ανδρέας

[/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

To πουλακι ειχε ταλαιπωρηθεί από ακαρεα , μαλλον σε απίστευτα απαραδεκτο βαθμο από εγκαταλειψη περιποίησης μαλλον από τον προηγουμενο κατοχο .Ισως και να προερχεται από τη φυση ( μαλλον κλεμμενο  από φωλια αν κρινω ότι δειχνει ηρεμο όταν το εχεις εξω από το κλουβι και ταιστηκε με κρεμα )  αλλα τουλάχιστον σε αυτή τη φαση και με ενδείξεις εξάρτησης και οικειότητας εντονης στον ανθρωπο , δυστυχως δεν δειχνει απελευθερωσιμο 


Το πουλακι εκτος των ακαρεων που ακομα υπαρχουν σαν υπολλειματα , εχει και σημαδια bubblefoot (ποδοδερματιτιδας )





Δες στη μια πατουσα που είναι ακομα διογκωμενο στο κεντρο 

Επισης η κοιλια εχει διογκωμενο συκωτι (που δικαιολογει το ραμφος που μακραινει )  ισως από κοκκιδιωση ή μικροβιο που περασε στο παρελθον .Ειχες δωσει ποτε καποιο φαρμακο για κατι ; μπορεις να μαθεις αν ειχε δωσει ο προηγούμενος κατοχος ; τα εντερα παντως τωρα είναι οκ

Όμως το πουλακι δειχνει ελαφρως φουσκωμενο . Θα ηθελα ετσι κι αλλιως να παρεις augmentin 250 mg σκονη για ποσιμο εναιώρημα απ φαρμακειο και αφου το κανεις διαλλυμα όπως λενε οι οδηγιες , να βαζεις στην ποτιστρα κάθε μερα όπως θα σου πω με πμ  . Τουλάχιστον για 7 μερες και θα βλέπουμε κάθε 2η το ποδι από κατω και μια φωτο το ιδιο το πουλι να βλέπουμε αν φουσκωνει στο πτερωμα .Επισης την κοιλιτσα του 

Στο ποδι συνεχισε στο ένα την  epithol ενώ στο άλλο με το πρηξιμο στην πατουσα , βαζε κάθε μερα fucidin για τουλάχιστον εβδομαδα 


Τις λεγομενες << βιταμίνες >>  τις μπισκοτοτροφες να τις σταματήσεις αλλα σταδιακα και στη θεση να φτιαχνεις μια δικια σου αυγοτροφη που μπορεις να κρατας για καιρο στην καταψυξη .Δες τη σχετικη ενοτητα και τα λεμε για το ποια συνταγή σε βολευει

----------


## Ndrew

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές και την άμεση απάντηση.

Όσον αφορά το ότι "δείχνει ήρεμο" δεν είναι και τόσο. Το αντίθετο θα έλεγα. Έτυχε στην φωτογραφία γιατί ήταν η 2η φορά που το αφήνω ελεύθερο στο σπίτι να πετάξει και ήταν λιγάκι σαστισμένο. Γενικά φοβάται αρκετά αν και όσο περνάει ο καιρός όλο και λιγότερο. Ειδικά όταν βάζω το χέρι στο κλουβί να το πιάσω πανικοβάλλεται, καθώς και όταν τον κρατάω στο χέρι όση ώρα ασχολούμαι μαζί του (για να του βάλω epithol κλπ.) δεν σταματάει να με τσιμπάει. 

Απ όσο γνωρίζω κάποιος γνωστός του πεθερού μου ο οποίος είχε πολλά πουλιά του το χάρισε μαζί με ένα κλουβί. Ο πεθερός μου δεν γνώριζε καν ότι είναι καρδερίνα και όχι καναρίνι. Δεν ξέρουμε κάτι για την ηλικία του πουλιού. Αυτό που θυμάμαι σίγουρα είναι πως όταν έτυχε και το είδα την πρώτη φορά στο σπίτι του πεθερού μου πριν ένα χρόνο, θυμάμαι σίγουρα πως ήταν αρτιμελές και είχε νύχια σε όλα τα δακτυλα. Ήταν όμως μεγάλα και του ζήτησα να του τα κόψει για να μην το ενοχλούν.

Δεν του έχω δώσει κάποιο φάρμακο (πέρα απο αυτά για τα ακάρεα) και νομίζω πως ούτε και ο πρόηγούμενος κάτοχος.

Θα ακολουθήσω τις συμβουλές σου και θα ενημερώνω για τις εξελίξεις.

----------


## jk21

Τοτε δεν σου αποκλειω να μολυνθηκε κατά την προσπαθεια του πεθερου σου να κοψει τα νυχια από καποιον μικροτραυματισμο ή άλλο λογο . Σημασια εχει αυτή τη στιγμη να επανελθει .Πιστευω πηρες και το πμ με τη δοσολογια του augmentin .Eυχομαι να πανε όλα καλα !

----------


## Μανώλης 2

θα σε συμβούλευα να κόψεις το ράμφος με νυχοκόπτη η μικρό ειδικό ψαλιδάκι γιατί το εμποδίζει να τρέφεται σωστά .

----------


## Ndrew

Καλησπέρα σας,

Ξεκίνησα την augmentin 250 mg με τις οδηγίες που μου δώσατε στο πμ. Σήμερα κλείσαμε 2 μέρες.
Ταυτόχρονα ξεκίνησα πάλι την epithol στο ένα πόδι και fucidin στο άλλο με το πρήξιμο στην πατούσα.
Του έκοψα και λίγο την άκρη του ράμφους με ειδικό ψαλιδάκι και του αγόρασα και μία πέτρα Orlux mineral block mini 70gr την οποία δεν έχω δει ακόμη να τη χρησιμοποιεί. 
Η συμπεριφορά του πάντως είναι κανονική όπως και πριν.
Είναι λιγάκι ζόρικος όταν προσπαθώ να βγάλω φωτογραφία την κοιλίτσα του και είμαι μόνος μου. Με παίδεψε αρκετά ο άτιμος.

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

Πριν






τωρα 






Εχω την εντυπωση ότι το συκωτι περιορίζεται καπως .Συνεχιζεις

----------


## Ndrew

Καλησπέρα,

Χθες κλείσαμε μια έβδομαδα απο όταν ξεκινήσαμε την augmentin 250 mg και epithol - fucidin στα πόδια.
Δεν μπόρεσα να στείλω ενδιάμεσα φωτογραφίες γιατί είχα εργασίες στο σπίτι μου αλλά η θεραπείες συνέχισαν κανονικά.
Αυτά που παρατήρησα είναι: όσον αφορά το συκώτι μου φαίνεται ίσως λίγο πιο σκούρο, μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος. Το πουλί πάντως σημπεριφέρεται κανονικά. Σχετικά με το πόδι που έβαζα fucidin το πρήξιμο έχει μειωθεί και πάρα πολύ και βλέπω το πουλάκι να χρησιμοποιεί και τα δύο πόδια όταν αράζει (πράγμα που πρίν συνέβαινε πολύ σπάνια) και χαίρομαι πολύ γι αυτό. Ένα ακόμη θέμα που παρατήρησα σήμερα και ήθελα να αναφαίρω είναι πως έχει χάσει κάποια πούπουλα γύρω απο το λαιμό του. Στη μία φωτογραφία που το έπιασα να σκύβει φαίνεται αρκετά (υπ όψιν δεν έιχε στεγνώσει εντελώς όταν βγήκε η φωτό απο μπανάκι που έκανε πρίν και ίσως να δείχνει λίγο πιο έντονο απο ότι είναι).
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

δεν εχει κατι περισσοτερο το συκωτι 

δεν εχει μειωθει κιολας αλλα αυτο συμβαινει συχνα σε πουλια που ειχαν παλιοτερα καποιο προβλημα 

Σταματας την αντιβιωση . Δινεις πολυβιταμινες να εχουν μεσα βιταμινες Β για μια βδομαδα   .Συνεχιζεις φουσιντιν 3 μερες ακομα και το βλεπουμε ξανα  .Σταματα την επιθολ για  να καθαρισει πληρως το πτερωμα

----------


## Ndrew

Από που θα προμηθευτώ αυτές τις πολυβιταμίνες ? Υπάρχουν σε petshop ?
Την epithol την έβαζα βδομάδα παρά βδομάδα. Είναι σωστό ή πρέπει να περάσει μεγαλύτερο διάστημα παύσης ?
Όσον αφορά το πτέρωμα που έχασε γύρω από το λαιμό μπορώ να κάνω κάτι ?

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## amastro

Τις πολυβιταμίνες τις βρίσκεις στα pet shop.
Πάρε ferti-vit ή muta-vit ή κάτι αντίστοιχο.
*Πολυβιταμίνες (σκευάσματα - περιεκτικότητες – σύνθεση)*

----------


## Ndrew

Βρήκα τnν Tafarm Vitamix Plus 15ml που έχει
*
Σύνθεση (ανα ml):*
Βιταμίνη Α: 2800IU
Βιταμίνη B1: 1,8mg
Βιταμίνη B2: 2,8mg
Βιταμίνη B6: 0,7mg
Βιταμίνη B12: 4mcg
Βιταμίνη D3: 2IU
Βιταμίνη E: 2,8IU
Βιταμίνη K: 0,3mg
Φολικό οξύ: 0,03mg
Νιασίνη: 12,3mg
Παντοθενικό ασβέστιο: 3,4mg
Βιοτίνη: 4mcg
Σορβιτόλη μέχρι 1ml

Μας κάνει?

----------


## jk21

Κανει ως προς τις βιταμινες Β αλλα θα ηθελα αν βρεις , να παρεις την mutavit ή fertivit ή nekton s ή nekton q  ή καποια αλλη να εχει και αμινοξεα αν γινεται  .Πες μου ποιες αλλες βρισκεις 

Μην δινεις αλλο epithol .Αν δειξει οτι χρειαζεται στην πορεια, θα δωσεις  συνεχομενα οσο χρειαστει , χωρις διακοπη

----------


## Ndrew

Βρήκα και πήρα την MUTA-VIT.
Ένα κουταλάκι στα 250ml νερού όπως γράφει στις οδηγιες?

----------


## jk21

Ναι  οσο λεει 

Για μια εβδομαδα συνεχομενα και αν το πουλακι ζευγαρωσει φετος , θα συνεχισεις  τον υπολοιπο Μαρτιο 1 φορα καθε 3 ημερες  και τον Απριλη 1 φορα καθε 2η μερα

----------


## Ndrew

Καλησπέρα σας,

Ολοκληρώσαμε λοιπόν την 1 εβδομάδα που του έδινα τις MUTA-VIT. Είχα σταματήσει και τη fucidin και epithol για να καθαρίσει το πτέρωμα. Η συμπεριφορά του πουλιού είναι φυσιολογική. Το πόδι με το πρήξιμο είναι πολύ καλύτερα, σπάνια το σηκώνει πλέον αλλά δεν έχει ξεπρηστεί εντελώς. Και τα δύο πόδια νομίζω είναι πολύ καλύτερα και με το θέμα τών ακάρεων. Εξακολουθεί να χάνει όμως το πτέρωμα γύρω από λαιμό. Το έχω δει μερικές φορές να ξύνεται αλλά δεν ξέρω αν το κάνει για καλοπισμό ή γιατί κάτι το φαγουρίζει. Οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες είναι σημερινές.
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Ndrew

Ξέχασα να αναφαίρω επίσης πως είχα καιρό να δώ την κοιλίτσα του και σήμερα όταν το έπιασα να το φωτογραφίσω νομίζω πως φαίνεται να είναι λίγο πρησμένη.

----------


## jk21

Τα ποδαρακια , περα απ τον γνωστο ακρωτηριασμο που εχουν τα δαχτυλακια , μου δειχνουν οκ

Το ιδιο και η κοιλια .Αχνοφαινεται λιγο εσωτερικα το συκωτι αλλα για καρδερινα δεν ειναι θεμα  .Ειναι πολυ καλυτερα πια απ τις πρωτες φωτο και εκει ! 

Κατω απ την πατουσα δεν ειδαμε αν εχει μεινει εστια ποδοδερματιτιδας αλλα πιστευω θα ειναι καλυτερα γιατι εγω προσωπικα δεν βλεπω διογκωση στην αρθρωση 

Τωρα για την φαγουρα ... στο λαιμο ειναι οκ .Στο σβερκο βλεπω να εχει χασει φτερακια λιγο ... Αποπαρασιτωση για εξωτερικα παρασιτα εχεις αναφερει αν εχεις κανει;

----------


## Ndrew

Για τη διόγκωση στην άρθρωση θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω αύριο μια φωτογραφία την πατούσα γιατί όντως δεν φαίνεται σε αυτές.
Στην κοιλιά το συκώτι το βλέπω κι εγώ καλύτερα αλλά νομίζω πως βλέπω κι ένα γενικό ελαφρύ πρήξιμο σε όλη την κοιλιά. Φαίνεται λίγο καλύτερα στην πρώτη φωτό από τις 4 με την κοιλιά που ανέβασα.
Τα φτερά στο λαιμό που χάνει φαίνονται και στα πλάγια κάτω από τα μάγουλα. Αποπαρασίτωση για εξωτερικά παράσιτα δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ και δεν νομίζω να έκανε ποτέ και στο παρελθόν.

----------


## jk21

Παρε effipro απο καταστημα με κτηνιατρικα φαρμακα και κανε μια συντομη ψεκασια στο σβερκο , οσο γινεται πανω στο δερμα  

Αρκει για αγωγη μια φορα το μηνα (σε περιπτωση προβληματος παρασιτων υπαρκτου ) και για προληψη 2 με 3 μηνες  . Η κοιλια προσωπικα δεν με ανησυχει , συγκρινωμενη με την προηγουμενη εικονα  , οταν πρωτοειδαμε το πουλακι

----------


## Ndrew

Καλησπέρα,

Πήρα σήμερα το effipro και του ψέκασα στο σβέρκο όπως μου είπες.
Όσον αφορά τη MUTA-VIT, το πουλάκι δεν νομίζω να ζευγαρώσει φέτος, δεν υπάρχει και γυναίκα δηλαδή... Να του δίνω μία στο τόσο ή όχι λες?
Τράβηξα και κοντινή φωτογραφία την πατούσα από κάτω με το πρήξιμο που είχε και τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω σαν να μεγάλωσε πάλι το πρήξιμο. Πάντως το πατάει κανονικά σχεδόν πάντα πλέον πράγμα που δεν γινόταν πρίν. Να του ξανάρχιζα fucidin?
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

Moυ κανει εντυπωση οτι επιμενουν και τα ακαρεα στα ποδαρακια του ...

Ξεκινας fucidin και αν δεν σε πειραζε το οικονομικο  , δοκιμασε την celestoderm with garamycin

https://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/mai...elestoderm-v-2

γιατι δεν βλεπω σοβαρη βελτιωση τελικα στην ποδοδερματιτιδα 

Θα ηθελα να δουμε ξανα το πουλακι και στην κοιλια του 


mutavit να του δινεις τακτικα

----------


## Ndrew

Δημήτρη αν έβλεπες πώς ήταν τα ακάρεα όταν το παρέλαβα θα πόναγες ίσως κι εσύ ο ίδιος. Τα δύο δάχτυλα στο ένα πόδι είχαν σχεδόν ενωθεί από τα βραχάκια και στο άλλο είχε ένα κομμάτι στο κέντρο της πατούσας μεγάλο σαν χαλίκι. Σκέψου πως στεκόταν πάντα μόνο στο ένα πόδι και μάλιστα αυτό με την ποδοδερματίτιδα που του λείπει και το πίσω δάκτυλο. Δύο εβδομάδες του μούλιαζα τα ποδαράκια σε χλιαρό νερό για να μαλακώσουν να αρχίσουν να φεύγουν. Μόνο μία φωτογραφία σε όλο το internet έχω δει που να είναι σε αντίστοιχο στάδιο. 

Αγόρασα σήμερα την celestoderm with garamycin και ξεκίνησα να του βάζω.

Στέλνω και σημερινή φωτό από την κοιλίτσα του. Νομίζω πως βλέπω πιο σκούρο το συκώτι από προχθές. 

Την mutavit όταν λες τακτικά, μία φορά την έβδομάδα είναι καλά?

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

Ναι και εμενα μου φαινεται να επεκτεινεται 

Θελω να παρεις απο Δευτερα την tabernil  gentamicina και να ξεκινησεις να του δινεις 1 σταγονα την ημερα στο στομα 


Εχεις αυτη τη στιγμη αλλη αντιβιωση στο σπιτι; μην τυχον εχει επιδεινωση αυριο ... η augmentin θα εχει χαλασει τωρα .Δεν νομιζω να κανει ....


ξερω τι εννοεις .Κατι σαν και αυτο αλλα αυτο ειναι αποτελεσμα ιου ( pappilomavirus )

----------


## Ndrew

Πήγα να πάρω την tabernil σήμερα απο φαρμακείο. Κατάλαβα γιατί είπες από Δευτέρα. Και δεν σκέφτηκα να αγόραζα τουλάχιστον καμιά άλλη αφού πήγα. Την augmentin την πέταξα γιατί στις 10 μέρες άρχιζε να κιτρινίζει και απ ότι θυμάμαι και στις οδηγίες συντήρησης 1 εβδομάδα έγραφε.
Πάντως το πουλάκι φαίνεται πολύ χαρούμενο. Σημέρα που έκανα διάφορες δουλειές στο σπίτι και δημιουργούσα θορύβους τρελάθηκε στο κελάηδημα μέχρι και το απόγευμα.
Θα πάω αύριο να πάρω την tabernil και να ξεκινήσω. Ελπίζω να μην δυσκολευτώ να του ανοίξω το στοματάκι.

Στο πουλάκι με τον ιό που έστειλες είναι τρομακτική η κατάσταση. Δεν είχα δει κάτι τέτοιο ξανά όταν έψαχνα για τα ακάρεα. Ευτυχώς εμένα δεν ήταν σε τέτοιο βαθμό.

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ Δημήτρη για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια σου.

----------


## jk21

Eσυ απλα ειχες ακαριαση ... εχω δει τι λες 

Η gentamicina ειναι και για εσωτερικη αντιμετωπιση της ποδοδερματιτιδας .Οχι μονο για το συκωτι που επεκτεινεται ... 

Αν ταλαιπωρειτε , δινε 10 σταγονες στην 100αρα  ή 5 στα 50 ml να μην πηγαινει και χαμενο με την καθημερινη αλλαγη .Αν δεν χυνει νερο εκτος ποτιστρας , χρειαζεσαι πολυ λιγο νερο

----------


## Titribit

> Πήγα να πάρω την tabernil Ελπίζω να μην δυσκολευτώ να του ανοίξω το στοματάκι.



Θα σε δυσκολεψει αν πας να το ανοιξεις με τα δαχτυλα σου μονο,προσωπικα το κανω με την βοηθεια μιας οδοντογλυφιδας σε οριζοντια φορα ως προς το ραμφος φυσικα

Το πουλι ενστικτωδως θα την τσιμπησει και αφου την εχει αναμεσα στο ραμφος μετα ειναι πιο ευκολο να το ανοιξεις και να βαλεις την ακρη του δαχτυλου σου αναμεσα ή και να χορηγησεις το φαρμακο 

Τουλαχιστον αυτο δουλευει σε μενα,ακουγεται περιπλοκο αλλα ειναι θεμα δευτερολεπτων πλεον να δωσω φαρμακο στο στομα

----------


## Ndrew

Καλησπέρα,
Ολοκληρώσαμε μία εβδομάδα από όταν ξεκινήσαμε τις tabernil απ ευθείας στο στόμα (που τελικά δεν με δυσκόλεψε καθόλου) και celestoderm στο πόδι με το πρήξιμο.
Το σηκώτι ούτε που το βλέπω. Το πρήξιμο και αυτό έχει συρρικνωθεί. Νομίζω πάμε πολύ καλά. Το πτέρωμα εξακολουθεί να χάνει και το βλέπω συχνά να ξύνεται στα σημεία που έχει χάσει και κάτω από τις φτερούγες.

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

Ειναι μακρινες οι φωτο για να δουμε την πατουσα αλλα πραγματι εχει βελτιωση .Εστω και αν δεν μπορουμε να συγκρινουμε με τις προηγουμενες με ασφαλεια  . Στην κοιλια σιγουρα παει καλυτερα .Το φτερωμα και η φαγουρα μαλλον ειναι επειδη λερωνεται με την αλοιφη .Βαλε αλλες δυο μερες φαρμακο στο νερο και τερμα και σταματησε την αλοιφη . Δωσε ultra levure στο νερο του 

Να εχουμε την Πεμπτη νεες φωτο , με το τελος του φαρμακου , για να συγκρινουμε λιγες μερες μετα , χωρις φαρμακα 

effipro ψεκασες;

----------


## Ndrew

Ναι, ψέκασα πριν 10 μέρες.

----------


## jk21

οποτε ξεχνα πια σχεση της φαγουρας *τωρα* με τυχον ψειρες

----------


## Ndrew

Το ultra levure κάψουλες δεν είναι? Βγαίνει και σε υγρό?

----------


## Titribit

Καψουλες και φακελακια

----------


## Ndrew

Κάψουλες βρήκα των 250mg. Δεν είχε φακελάκια. Ανοίγω και αδειάζω στο νερό του φαντάζομαι. Σε τι αναλογία?

----------


## Titribit

στο δινω οπως το εδωσε και σε εμενα ο Δημητρης





> Σχεδον 50 mg ανα 300 ml ειναι μια χαρα αλλα δεν ειναι κρισιμο 
> 
> 250αρι ειναι στο 1μισο λιτρο

----------


## Ndrew

Οκ. Σε ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Ndrew

Καλημέρα,
Χθες σταμάτησα τιςtabernil και celestoderm. Του δίνω μόνο ultra levure. Οι φωτογραφίες είναι χθεσινές.
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

Εχει μια μικρη εστια ακομα στο ποδι .Ομως αστο λιγο να ηρεμησει .Η κοιλια μια χαρα .Το ξαναβλεπουμε σε μερικες μερες .

----------


## Ndrew

Καλησπέρα, 
Το ultra levure για πόσες μέρες να του το δίνω?

----------


## Ndrew

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα,

Πέρασαν 30 μέρες από το τελευταίο post. Το πουλάκι ήταν σε πάρα πολύ καλή κατάσταση στο μεγαλύτερο από αυτό το διάστημα. Την τελευταία εβδομάδα όμως δεν το βλέπω και πολύ καλά. Σταμάτησε να κάνει μπάνιο, μείωσε το κελάηδημα (σταδιακά), άρχισε να στέκεται πάλι συχνά στο ένα πόδι, και τον έχω δει αρκετές φορές να κάθεται φουσκωμένος (μόνο όταν απομακρύνομαι και δεν τον κοιτάζω, με το που πάω να τον πλησιάσω γίνεται πάλι κανονικός).
Τον είχα πιάσει στις αρχές που παρατήρησα αυτή την αλλαγή να δω την κοιλιά του μήπως έχει θέματα πάλι με το συκωτάκι του αλλά τελικά δεν είχε. Στα πόδια του δεν θυμάμαι να πρόσεξα κάτι. Σήμερα όμως που τον έπιασα πάλι είδα τα ποδαράκια του και τρόμαξα. Απορώ πως δεν πρόσεξα κάτι την προηγούμενη φορά που τα είδα. Πρέπει να ξεκινήσω θεραπεία άμεσα. Το συκωτάκι που πάντως είναι καλά. Πρόσεξα επίσης και μια γενική ξηροδερμία που δεν είχε φανεί ξανά παλαιότερα. Μήπως έχει σχέση με το πτέρωμα που έχανε γύρω από τον λαιμό γιατί από τότε δεν έχω δει κάποια βελτίωση πάνω σε αυτό?
Για τα πόδια να ξεκινήσω πάλι celestoderm και epithol?
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## amastro

Όταν το ξαναπιάσεις, βγάλε φωτογραφία την κοιλιά πιο χαμηλά.
Τα πόδια της είναι χάλια. Εγώ θα έβαζα celestoderm και στα 2 πόδια. Άσε την epithol για μετά.
Πάρε από ένα χρωματοπωλείο σχοινί σαν αυτό της φωτογραφίας, Φ10 ή Φ12 και βγάλε τις πατήθρες που έχεις.

----------


## Ndrew

Celestoderm έβαλα μόλις έγραψα το post και στα 2 πόδια προληπτικά και επίσης του έδωσα και μια σταγόνα tabernil gentamicina στο στόμα. Τέτοιο σχοινί έχω. Που αποσκοπεί?

----------


## IscarioTis

για το προβλημα που εχει στα ποδαρακια του

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Φτιάχνεις με αυτό πατήθρες. Βοηθάει στο να μην ερεθίζονται τα πέλματα του πουλιού, ειδικά τώρα που έχει θέμα.
Θα βρω φωτογραφία να σου δείξω.

----------


## amastro

Μια φωτό του jk.

----------


## jk21

Περασαν 30 ημερες πραγματι ... ειχαμε πει ομως επανελεγχο σε μερικες μερες και δεν το ειχα γραψει για να << κινειται >> το θεμα ....   Το προβλημα επανεκαμψε . Δινεις τη celestoderm πρωι απογευμα για 5 μερες (καποιες θα εχεις ηδη δωσει ) και βλεπουμε πως παει . Επειδη εχει και κορτιζονη , θα δουμε για περισσοτερες .Θα συνεχισεις παντως ετσι κι αλλιως με αλλη τοπικη αντιβιωση μεχρι να καθαρισει . Υπαρχει και καποια αλοιφη με προπολη αν θες να δοκιμασεις νομιζω . Eλπιζω να συνεχισες το gentamicina 1 σταγονα καθε μερα στο στομα και αναλογα την εξελιξη θα δουμε για αλλαγη του σε augmentin ή baytril . H ξηροδερμια ειχε εμφανιστει τετοιας μορφης και σε πουλια του μελους dikai που δεν ειχε καλη εξελιξη και δινω σημαντικη πιθανοτητα να οφειλεται σε μικροβιο που δημιουργει σηψη .Ομως θα ενισχυσεις σιγουρα με βιταμινη Α γιατι η βιτ Α ειναι αιτια και ξηροδερμιας και ποδοδερματιτιδας 

Στην πατηθρα να προσεξεις η ακρη του σχοινιου να ειναι εκτος κλουβιου , μην μπλεχτει καποιο νυχι του

----------


## Ndrew

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές.
Αγόρασα βιταμίνη Α της beaphar. Στη δοσολογία γράφει "add vitamin A to bird food. 1 drop per 4 days. 
Δηλαδή θα του ρίχνω μια σταγόνα πάνω στην τροφή του (σπόρια) ανά 4 μέρες?

Κατά τα άλλα κάνω όλα τα παραπάνω που μου έγραψες Δημήτρη από την πρώτη μέρα που έγραψα το post. Ευτυχώς είναι ήδη καλύτερα το πουλάκι. Κελαηδάει κανονικά και δεν φουσκώνει.
Μόλις του έβαλα και τα σχοινιά για πατήθρες.

----------


## jk21

Ανδρεα να εχουμε καθε 2-3 μερες εικονα του πουλιου και αναφορα ποσες μερες εχουν περασει απο το καθε φαρμακο . Σιγουρα να εχουμε εικονα , πριν ξεπερασει η celectoderm το 5ημερο

----------


## Ndrew

Καλησπέρα,
Σήμερα κλείσαμε 4 μέρες θεραπείας με Celestoderm και tabernil.
Στα ποδαράκια δεν βλέπω δυστυχώς κάποια βελτίωση ακόμα. Νομίζω όμως πως ίσως πατάει λίγο καλύτερα από πριν, ειδικά από χθες που άλλαξα και τις πατήθρες.
Η διάθεση του πάντως είναι αρκετά καλύτερη. Κελαηδάει σχεδόν κανονικά και δεν τον έχω δει να φουσκώνει.

Την μπανιέρα του να του τη βάζω αυτές τις μέρες ή δεν κάνει για τις αλοιφές?

Σχετικά με την βιταμίνη Α της beaphar που του πήρα, στη δοσολογία γράφει "add vitamin A to bird food. 1 drop per 4 days". Που πρέπει να στάζω τη σταγόνα?

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

Συνεχιζεις με fucidin ή bactroban αλοιφη ή με vioplex spray (αλλα αν βαλεις αυτο θα ριχνεις απ την αποσταση που λεει το σκευασμα ) πρωι απογευμα .Σταματας την celestoderm 

Tελειωνοντας 8 μερες με gentamicina θα δουμε αν πας σε augmentin ή baytril

----------


## Polina

> Καλησπέρα,
> Σήμερα κλείσαμε 4 μέρες θεραπείας με Celestoderm και tabernil.
> Στα ποδαράκια δεν βλέπω δυστυχώς κάποια βελτίωση ακόμα. Νομίζω όμως πως ίσως πατάει λίγο καλύτερα από πριν, ειδικά από χθες που άλλαξα και τις πατήθρες.
> Η διάθεση του πάντως είναι αρκετά καλύτερη. Κελαηδάει σχεδόν κανονικά και δεν τον έχω δει να φουσκώνει.
> 
> Την μπανιέρα του να του τη βάζω αυτές τις μέρες ή δεν κάνει για τις αλοιφές?
> 
> Σχετικά με την βιταμίνη Α της beaphar που του πήρα, στη δοσολογία γράφει "add vitamin A to bird food. 1 drop per 4 days". Που πρέπει να στάζω τη σταγόνα?
> 
> ...


 Πω πω τα ειδα και πονεσα. Ευχομαι περαστικα.

----------


## Ndrew

Σε ευχαριστούμε Πωλίνα!

----------


## Ndrew

Καλησπέρα,
Κλείσαμε 7 μέρες θεραπείας συνεχίζοντας με Fucidin (μετά τη Celestoderm) και tabernil.
Του έδωσα και τη βιταμίνη Α στην αυγοτροφή και την έφαγε.
Από διάθεση σχετικά καλή. Δεν φουσκώνει καθόλου και κελαηδάει αρκετά.
Πρόσεξα επίσης εδώ και 4-5 μέρες πως από το καλό του πόδι τα 2 μπροστινά πλαϊνά δάχτυλα κοιτάνε προς τα πάνω σαν να έχουν κοκαλώσει έτσι. Είναι επειδή έχει φλεγμονή στην πατούσα ή είναι κάτι καινούριο? 

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Polina

Καλημερα! Μηπως ποναει το καημενο και προσπαθει να μην τα φερνει σε επαφη με οτι παταει? Σκεψη μου ειναι βεβαια, δεν γνωριζω με σιγουρια να σου πω. Μπραβο στο μικρακι παντως που παροτι ειναι ετσι τα ποδαρακια του εχει και διαθεση για τραγουδι!! χαχαχα :Embarrassment:

----------


## jk21

Ειναι θετικο οτι εχει αλλαξει διαθεση προς το καλυτερο .Απο κατω ομως δεν βλεπω διαφορα προς το καλυτερο και στο δεξι που εχει μικρο προβλημα , σαν να φαινεται ελαχιστη επιδεινωση ...

Μηπως να δοκιμαζες bactroban αλοιφη  ; οχι τοσο ευραιου φασματος σαν τις αλλες αλλα ειδικα στο σταφυλοκοκκο ειναι πιο εξειδικευμενη

----------


## Ndrew

Να τη δοκιμάσω κι αυτή, δεν έχω να χάσω κάτι.
Πάει το μυαλό κανενός τι μπορεί να του προκαλεί αυτές τις φλεγμονές? Ειδικά στο καλό του πόδι πέραν των ακάρεων δεν είχε ποτέ άλλοτε πρόβλημα και στην καθαριότητα του κλουβιού είμαι πολύ συνεπής. Κι αυτές τις κιτρινίλες που έχει στα πόδια από κάτω τις έχει και στην κοιλιά στην καρίνα, δεν τις είχε παλιότερα.
Πολύ στεναχωριέμαι. Έχει ταλαιπωρηθεί πάρα πολύ αυτό το πουλάκι. Απορώ κι εγώ που βρίσκει κουράγιο και κελαηδάει.
Να του έπλενα λίγο τα ποδαράκια με χλιαρό νερό ή χαμομήλι?

----------


## Titribit

Δημητρη,υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχουμε να κανουμε με καποιο αυτοανοσο νοσημα?
Ισως κατι σπανιο ή και αγνωστο ακομα?

----------


## Ndrew

Bactroban δεν βρήκα πουθενά. Είναι σε έλλειψη εδώ και καιρό και δεν αναμένεται άμεσα. Πήρα την Mupirocin / Target που είναι ακριβώς ίδιες (ίδια ουσία Mupirocin 2%). Θα την ξεκινήσω σήμερα το απόγευμα.

----------


## jk21

Απο τη στιγμη που εχουν την ιδια δραστικη ουσια (muripocin ) σαφως εφαρμοζεις κανονικα αυτην την αλοιφη

----------


## Ndrew

Το πουλάκι δυστυχώς δεν είναι καθόλου καλά σήμερα. Τον βρήκα πριν λίγο στον πάτο του κλουβιού να προσπαθεί να φτάσει κάποια πατήθρα να πιαστεί αλλά μάταια. Είναι πολύ αδύναμο και αδυνατισμένο. Από χθες δεν ήταν καλά. Δεν κελάηδησε καθόλου όλη τη μέρα και κάποιες φορές έχανε την ισορροπία του στις πατήθρες και έπεφτε κάτω αλλά ανέβαινε ξανά. Αυτή τη στιγμή του κατέβασα τις πατήθρες όσο πιο χαμηλά γίνεται και κατάφερε να φτάσει να ανέβει. Του έβαλα στο πάτωμα την αυγοτροφή το νερό με mutavit μήπως και του δώσει λίγη ενέργεια και μια ταϊστρα ξαπλωμένη ανοιχτή από πάνω ώστε να μπορεί να φτάνει. Έστρωσα και ένα κομμάτι χαρτί στον πάτο του κλουβιού πάνω από τα κάγκελα να πατάει καλύτερα όταν πέφτει. Το θετικό είναι πως έφαγε μερικά σποράκια και μία τσιμπιά αυγοτροφή και τώρα κάθεται ακίνητος. Αν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο να τον βοηθήσω παρακαλώ πείτε μου.

----------


## Ndrew

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## amastro

Βάλε almora στο νερό του και αν μπορείς στάξε του λίγο στο στόμα
μήπως πάρει λίγο ενέργεια.

----------


## Ndrew

Του έριξα 2 σταγόνες almora στο στόμα και ήπιε και μία γουλιά μόνος του με το που τον έβαλα μέσα. Μακάρι να τον βοηθήσει. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Ανδρέα για την άμεση απάντηση.

----------


## Polina

πω πω περαστικα του. Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα

----------


## Ndrew

Να είσαι καλά Πωλίνα. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

Είναι λίγο καλύτερα πάντως τώρα. Το παλεύει ο καημένος. Τρώει και σποράκια και αυγοτροφή και πίνει και το νερό του με almora. Το πρωί ξύπνησα από το θόρυβο του ράμφους του στα κάγκελα του κλουβιού και σηκώθηκα τρέχοντας γιατί κατάλαβα πως βρίσκεται στο πάτωμα. Πίστευα πως λίγος χρόνος του έχει απομείνει. Όταν τον έπιασα στο χέρι δεν τον αισθανόμουν καθόλου, ήταν πάρα πολύ αδυνατισμένος και αδύναμος. Σε κάποιες φάσεις δεν είχε δύναμη καν να σταθεί όρθιος. Έχω στεναχωρηθεί πάρα πολύ.
Δεν πήγα στη δουλειά μου σήμερα. Είμαι στο σπίτι και τον παρακολουθώ, οπότε αν κάποιος έχει καμιά ιδέα - συμβουλή για βοήθεια ας μου γράψει. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## amastro

Μίλησα πριν λίγο με τον Δημήτρη στο τηλέφωνο.
Είμαστε και οι 2 στη δουλειά και είναι κομμάτι δύσκολο να είμαστε γρήγοροι.
Μαζί με την gentamicina δώσε και augmentin (από φαρμακείο).
Θα σου στείλω πμ για τα καθέκαστα.

----------


## Ndrew

Του έδωσα  Augmentin στο στόμα. Τελικά είχα και Baytril και το είχα ξεχάσει, δεν πειράζει.
Έχει πάντως αρκετή ενέργεια παραπάνω από το πρωί. Στέκεται κανονικά στις πατήθρες, τρώει, πίνει, καθαρίζεται αλλά και άλλες φορές κάθεται ακίνητος για ώρα.
Θα ενημερώνω για κάθε εξέλιξη. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jk21

Ανδρεα να εχουμε την κατασταση του απο κατω (καρινα κοιλια ποδια ) με την πρωτη ευκαιρια 

Φαρμακα , ταισμα στο στομα με κρεμα ή κροκο ή διαλυμενη αυγοτροφη με χλιαρο νερο και ζεστη και ο Θεος βοηθος . Πιστευω ειναι σταφυλοκοκκος ή αλλο μικροβιο που προκαλει σηψη και ισως προχωρα εσωτερικα

----------


## Ndrew

Δημήτρη σχετικά με το φαγητό εδώ και 4 περίπου ώρες έχει μία ρουτίνα, τρώει ανά 15-20 λεπτά και από τα σπόρια και από την αυγοτροφή και μετά πίνει 4-5 γουλιές νερό. Έχει ζωηρέψει ακόμη περισσότερο και οι κινήσεις του σχεδόν φυσιολογικές. Μάλιστα αυτή τη στιγμή είναι κανά 15λεπτο που τρώει συνεχόμενα. Του έβαλα και μία λάμπα θερμότητας δίπλα από το κλουβί.
Πιστεύεις χρειάζεται να του δώσω και αυτά που λες στο στόμα?

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Ndrew

Αν είναι σταφυλόκοκκος ή άλλο μικρόβιο που λες, υπάρχει έστω και μία ελπίδα να το ξεπεράσει?
Ξέχασα να αναφέρω πριν πως όταν αράζει, κάθεται σχετικά φουσκωμένος.

----------


## jk21

Αν τρωει μονο του , οχι μην το ταλαιπωρεις εκτος φαρμακων  . Δεν εχει αδυνατισει περισσοτερο ευτυχως .Βαλτου ομως βραστο αυγο να φαει μονο του .Τα φαρμακα σιγουρα στο στομα . Gentamicina μια σταγονα την ημερα και augmentin πρωι απογευμα οσο σου ειπε ο Ανδρεας (μην την αναφερεις δημοσια ) . Να ειναι ομως σε αρκετη ζεστη , τοσο ωστε να ειναι ορατο το οτι σταματα στη ζεστη να φουσκωνει αρκετα . Η κοιλια απο θεμα εντερων συκωτιου , ειναι οκ 

Σταφυλοκοκκοι υπαρχουν στελεχη αντιμετωπισιμα και στελεχη που και σε ανθρωπους χρειαζονται ενεσιμη αγωγη (δυσκολα στελεχη χρυσιζων σταφυλοκοκκου aureus ) , κατι ανεφικτο σε μικρα πουλακια .Καποιες εξεδεικευμενες ουσιες δεν υπαρχουν σε ποσιμη μορφη απ το στομα πχ βανκομυκινη και αλλες , ομως και η γενταμυκινη και ο συνδιασμος αμοξισιλινης και κλαβουλανικου του augmentin ειναι δραστικα τις περισσοτερες φορες .Ο συνδιασμος τους ισως περισσοτερο .Θα δουμε  .Ελπιζω και στην τοπικη αγωγη με  τη μουριποσινη .

Ισως μαλιστα εδω βλεπουμε μια μικρη αποδιογκωση 



Σημερα 





Πριν την νεα αλοιφη

----------


## Ndrew

Κοιτώντας την φωτογραφία της κοιλιά που ανέβασα προηγουμένως ανακάλυψα πως χαμηλά στην κοιλία και δεξιά γυάλιζε κάτι, ζούμαρα και είδα αυτό
[IMG][/IMG]
μου φάνηκε σαν έντομο γι αυτό και τον ξαναέπιασα να το δω καλύτερα αλλά δεν το ξαναβρήκα. Καταλαβαίνετε τι μπορεί να είναι?
Στο ψάξιμο γι αυτό το πράγμα ανακάλυψα στην αρχή και από τα δύο του πόδια (πάνω από το μπούτι) αυτές τις κιτρινίλες που είδαμε και σε άλλα σημεία.
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Ndrew

Παιδιά πρέπει να είναι τσιμπούρι. Είδα φωτογραφίες στο ίντερνετ. Τα τσιμπούρια περπατάνε στο σώμα?  Να του ψεκάσω efipro?

----------


## Ndrew

Άκυρο το τσιμπούρι. Έκατσα και έψαξα φωτογραφίες για κάθε ένα σπόρο από το μείγμα της τροφής του και κατέληξα πως ήταν chia seed που απλά είχε κολλήσει πάνω του. Ευτυχώς.

----------


## Ndrew

Τον έχω βάλει για ύπνο εδώ και ώρα και μάλλον λόγω της θερμαντικής λάμπας έχει μια υπερκινητικοτητα. Μήπως να την έκλεινα τελείως?

----------


## jk21

Δεν ξερω την εξελιξη αλλα αν η θερμαντικη λαμπα δεν ανεβαζει τη θερμοκρασια ανω των 32 τοπικα , δεν υπαρχει ενοχληση .Ακομα και ψηλοτερα αντεχουν απλα αυτη ειναι μια καλη θερμοκρασια .Μεταξυ 28 με 32 αναλογα το ποσο χαλια ειναι και το ποσο κρυωνει ενα πουλι

----------


## Ndrew

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες και τη βοήθεια. Στην λάμπα έχω βάλει και ποτενσιομετρο οπότε τώρα που μου είπες το ρύθμισα κοντά στους 30 (το είχα 27 πριν). Είναι όμως ανήσυχος, όλο κουνιέται, ξύνει το ράμφος του κλπ. Μήπως το φως που βγάζει η λάμπα τον ενοχλεί και δεν κοιμάται? Χθες το βράδυ τελικά του την απομάκρυνα για να κοιμηθεί. 
Κατά τα άλλα το πουλάκι είναι λίγο καλύτερα. Έχει σταθεροποιηθεί η κατάσταση. Τρώει, πίνει κανονικά. Εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει δυσκολία όταν πάει από τη μια πατηθρα στην άλλη κυρίως όταν είναι κάτω και θέλει να ανέβει. Ίσως έχει να κάνει λίγο και το πτερωμα που έχει χάσει αρκετό αυτές τις μέρες. Συνεχίζω κανονικά αντιβίωση, tabernil και τη Mupirocin. Νομίζω και το πόδι με το πρήξιμο είναι κι αυτό λίγο καλύτερα. Αύριο θα βγάλω και μερικές φωτογραφίες.

----------


## jk21

Τι λαμπα ειναι ; αν ειναι κοκκινη με υπερυθρες ειναι λογικο να τον ενοχλει . Στα πουλια συνηθως βαζουν κεραμικες  χωρις να βγαζουν φως .Βαζε ενα σεντονι σκουρο ενδιαμεσα εστω . Αν το πουλι δειχνει να ξεφουσκωνει και με πιο χαμηλη θερμοκρασια , δεν ειναι απαραιτητη η αρκετα υψηλη .Κατεβασε αν νοιωθει πιο ανετα

----------


## amastro

Οι κατάλληλες λάμπες γι' αυτή τη δουλειά, δεν βγάζουν καθόλου φως.
Ανδρέα, έχεις κάνει μεγάλη προσπάθεια για το πουλάκι, δεν κάνεις ακόμα μία καλή;
Μπορείς να κάνεις ένα δρομολόγιο προς Ίλιον μεριά να πάρεις το "νοσοκομείο" ;

----------


## Ndrew

Ναι, η λάμπα που χρησιμοποιούσα ήταν με το κόκκινο φως. Την έβγαλα μόλις και έβαλα ένα θερμαντικό σώμα λαδιού με θερμοστάτη και επιτέλους κοιμήθηκε. Ανδρέα σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την προσφορά νοσηλείας στην κλινική σου  :winky:  άργησα βέβαια λίγο να δω το μήνυμα σου. Το εκτιμώ πολύ πάντως. Ευτυχώς έχω την εναλλακτική με το σώμα λαδιού. Έχω και θερμαντική πλάκα υποστρώματος για ερπετά να έβαζα στον πάτο του κλουβιού αλλά νομίζω πως δεν θα ήταν αρκετή. 
Το "νοσοκομείο αυτό το είχα ξαναδεί κάπου στο forum. Καλή ιδέα και καλή δουλειά! Να προτείνω μια μικρή βελτίωση αν μου επιτρέπεις, ίσως με 2 μικρές τρυπες και μικρά cooling fan υπολογιστή με ρυθμιζόμενο μετασχηματιστή να δουλεύει στο χαλαρό για να μην χάνει πολύ θερμότητα στο θάλαμο να πετύχεις και καλύτερο εξαερισμό για τα πουλάκια. Έχω φτιάξει κάτι παρόμοιο για εκκόλαψη μυκηλίου καλλιέργειας μανιταριών.

----------


## jk21

η θερμαντικη πλακα μου ακουγεται μια χαρα , αν μπει σε κλουβι κλειστο γυρω γυρω εκτος της προσοψης .Δες τοσο αυτη οσο και κεινη η κατασκευη για εκκολαψη μυκηλιου τη θερμοκρασια δημιουργουν .Στους 27-32  ειναι οκ για νοσοκομειο , στους 35 με 38 για brooder αυγων ή νεοσσων

----------


## Ndrew

Τη θερμαντική πλάκα τη δοκίμασα αλλά δεν βγάζει τόση θερμότητα που θέλουμε και αγχώνομαι και λίγο να σου πω μην πέσει κάτω το πουλάκι και έρθει σε επαφή. Στο εκκολαπτήριο δεν χωράει το κλουβί αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς η πηγή θερμότητας ήταν η κόκκινη λάμπα, οπότε δεν μας κάνει ούτε αυτό. Βασικά μια χαρά κάνει δουλειά το σώμα λαδιού για το βράδυ, το έχω ρυθμίσει και παίζει στους 29-31. Εκτός κι αν για κάποιο λόγο θεωρείτε πως δεν κάνει. Το πρωί με την κόκκινη λάμπα είναι οκ.
Σήμερα το πουλάκι ήταν περίπου στα ίδια με χθες από ενέργεια. Έτρωγε και έπινε ίσως με λίγο λιγότερη όρεξη απ ότι χθες. Δεν ξέρω αν έπαιξε ρόλο που δεν του έβαλα almora με το νερό το πρωί. Τον είδα κάμποσες φορές να κάθεται φουσκωμένος. Του ανέβασα τη θερμοκρασία σε κάποια φάση από 29-30 στους 32 σταθερά και για λίγο και 33 αλλά δεν ξεφούσκωνε.
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

Καμμια βελτιωση ... ειμαι πολυ προβληματισμενος ... 

Προσπαθησε να μην του λαδωνεις το φτερωμα , γιατι δεν μπορει να ζεσταθει μετα . 


Σταματας το gentamicina . Συνεχιζεις augmentin οπως εχουμε πει και στην ιδια ακριβως δοσολογια με αυτο , δινεις πρωι απογευμα baytril στο στομα (που ανεφερες οτι εχεις )


Συνεχιζεις την αλοιφη

----------


## Ndrew

Ξεκίνησα από χθες το πρωί τη baytril όπως είπαμε και σταμάτησα την gentamicina. Ίσως χθες και να ήταν ένα κλικ καλύτερα το πουλάκι. Ακούσαμε και ένα "τσίου" που είχαμε μέρες να ακούσουμε και γενικά νομίζω φούσκωνε λιγότερο.

Θέλω να κάνω 2 ερωτήσεις. 
1. Όταν ρίχνω σταγόνα στο στόμα μερικές φορές νομίζω πως δεν την καταπίνει και με την πρώτη ευκαιρία τινάζει το ράμφος και τη σκορπάει. Να προσπαθώ να του ξαναβάλω μέχρι να σιγουρευτώ πως την καταπίνει ή αρκεί όσο πήγε στο στόμα από την πρώτη φορά?

2. Μπανιέρα να του βάζω αυτές τις μέρες ή δεν κάνει λόγω αλοιφών? Σήμερα του έβαλε η γυναίκα μου αφού με ρώτησε πρώτα και κατευθείαν μπήκε μέσα και έκανε μπάνιο ολόκληρος. Δεν το περίμενα. Το είχε μάλλον μεγάλη ανάγκη. Αυτό βέβαια μου δίνει την εντύπωση πως ίσως και να νοιώθει λίγο καλύτερα γιατί κι άλλες φορές που του έβαζα τη μπανιέρα τον τελευταίο καιρό που δεν ήταν καλά δεν τη χρησιμοποιούσε.

----------


## amatina

Μάλλον ξανθώματα,  ειδικά στην περιοχή του στήθους

----------


## jk21

Μπορει να παιρνει σημαντικη ποσοτητα απο οσο δινεις και ας μην ειναι πληρη και αν δωσεις επιτυχημενα τη δευτερη φορα , να παρει παραπανω απ οσο πρεπει

Δωσε κανονικα μπανιο αν θελει 



Μιχαλη εχω περιπτωση μελους του fb με κατι παρομοιο , στο οποιο πτηνιατρος διεγνωσε καρκινωματα ( πολυ προσφατο ).  Τα ξανθωματα που λες κανονικα μοιαζουν με κυστες φτερωματος οχι τοσο μικρα σημαδακια και ειναι και αυτα ειδος καρκινου . Δεν ξερω αν ειναι αυτο το ειδος που αναφερεις , ομως συμφωνω μαζι σου οτι υπαρχει και η πιθανοτητα να υπαρχει καποιος καρκινος στο πουλακι , γιατι και σε αλλα ατομα η καταληξη δεν ηταν καλη . Απλα στην περιπτωση του υπαρχει και καθαρη ποδοδερματιτιδα , ομως μπορει να ειναι απλα αποτελεσμα εξασθενημενου ανοσοποιητικου λογω του καρκινου

----------


## adreas

Η  gentamicina  λογικά   είναι  για  εντεροβακτήρια   δεν  απορροφάτε   από  το  έντερο   οπότε   καλά  έκανες   και  την  έκοψες   εγώ  προσωπικά   θα  έψαχνα  κάποια  δραστική   για  σταφυλόκοκκο  η   στρεπτόκοκκο  και  κάπου  διάβασα  ότι  σε  κάποιες  περιπτώσεις  μπορεί  να  μπει  και  flagyl . Και  στο  μυαλό  μου   είναι  η  ερυθρομυκίνη   που  πιάνει και τα δυο,

----------


## dikai

> Μπορει να παιρνει σημαντικη ποσοτητα απο οσο δινεις και ας μην ειναι πληρη και αν δωσεις επιτυχημενα τη δευτερη φορα , να παρει παραπανω απ οσο πρεπει
> 
> Δωσε κανονικα μπανιο αν θελει 
> 
> 
> 
> Μιχαλη εχω περιπτωση μελους του fb με κατι παρομοιο , στο οποιο πτηνιατρος διεγνωσε καρκινωματα ( πολυ προσφατο ).  Τα ξανθωματα που λες κανονικα μοιαζουν με κυστες φτερωματος οχι τοσο μικρα σημαδακια και ειναι και αυτα ειδος καρκινου . Δεν ξερω αν ειναι αυτο το ειδος που αναφερεις , ομως συμφωνω μαζι σου οτι υπαρχει και η πιθανοτητα να υπαρχει καποιος καρκινος στο πουλακι , γιατι και σε αλλα ατομα η καταληξη δεν ηταν καλη . Απλα στην περιπτωση του υπαρχει και καθαρη ποδοδερματιτιδα , ομως μπορει να ειναι απλα αποτελεσμα εξασθενημενου ανοσοποιητικου λογω του καρκινου


Και στα 2 πουλια που έστειλα για νεκροψία, το πόρισμα ανάφερε σηψαιμία από στσφυλοκοκκο Χρυσιζων. 
Τα ίδια συμπτώματα είχα και σε πουλια που την προηγουμενη χρονιά είχαν μισησει από ευλογιά. Σε καναρίνια όμως. 

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk
 Είχε προτείνει Baytril  για τα υπόλοιπα ο πτηνιατρος.

----------


## adreas

Γιατρός   σε  δύσκολη  περίπτωση  έδωσε  ενέσιμο  Marbocyl  αλλά  δεν  θυμάμαι  δοσολογία  κάπου το έχω γράψει  ακόμα  ποιο  δυνατό  από το baytril

----------


## Ndrew

Πριν από λίγο το πουλάκι είχε τη στάση του ύπνου και είναι μπροστά σε παραθυρο. Δεν είναι καλό σημάδι αυτό έτσι δεν είναι? Μετά βέβαια ξύπνησε και έτρωγε.
Δεν είμαι στο σπίτι εγώ, επικοινωνώ με τη γυναίκα μου. Μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι ή μόνο το σταυρό μας?

----------


## amatina

> Γιατρός   σε  δύσκολη  περίπτωση  έδωσε  ενέσιμο  Marbocyl  αλλά  δεν  θυμάμαι  δοσολογία  κάπου το έχω γράψει  ακόμα  ποιο  δυνατό  από το baytril


Η μαρβοφλοξακίνη (Marbocyl 20 mg / ml)
10 mg / kg
IM

SID
Λιγότερο ερεθιστικό από την ενροφλοξασίνη


http://www.irishwildlifematters.ie/a...ird-drugs.html

----------


## Ndrew

Τον βγάλαμε στη βεράντα στον ήλιο και συνήλθε. Όλο κινείται, τρώει και πίνει με μεγάλη όρεξη κλπ. Το θερμόμετρο (το χτυπάει ήλιος) δείχνει όμως 38.

----------


## jk21

Περι tabernil gentamicina 

H γενταμυκινη ανηκει στις αμινογλυκοζιδες , στις οποιες ανηκουν τα περισσοτερα ενεσιμα φαρμακα που δινονται για δυσκολα στελεχη σταφυλοκοκκου . Μαζι με τις πενικιλινες (σε αυτες ανηκει το augmentin ) ειναι απο τα πιο εξειδικευμενα για την περιπτωση  .Μαζι και νεες κινολονες οπως πραγματι ειναι η μαρμποφλοξασινη αν και οι παλιοτερες εχουν ανθεκτικοτητα συχνα σε δυσκολα στελεχη . Εχω ξαναπει οτι οι αμινογλυκοζιδες εκτος της γενταμυκινης κυκλοφορουν δυστυχως μονο ενεσιμες .Θα περιμενα και το gentamicina να μην ειναι απορροφησιμο , ομως σαφως η εταιρια λεει 

http://www.divasa-farmavic.com/index...id=439&lang=en




> *PROPERTIES:*
> *TABERNIL GENTAMICINA* oral solution contains gentamycin, a bactericidal aminoglycoside antibiotic, whose antibacterial action derives from its action on the 3OS subunit of the ribosomes, preventing protein synthesis. It specifically enables the initiation phase, altering the order of the RNA messenger and causing the incorrect reading of the genetic code by the RNA transfer. It also alters the permeability of the bacterial membrane.
> 
> It is active against grampositive and gramnegative bacteria, such as Escherichia coli, Pseudomona aeruginosa, Enterobacteria, Salmonella spp. and *Staphylococcus aureus.*Anaerobic microorganisms are resistant.
> It is not absorbed orally or inactivated in the digestive gut.


Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως εχει μεσα στα βακτηρια και τον χρυσιζων σταφυλοκοκκο , αφου αυτος χτυπα αναπνευστικο ,δερμα και κοκκαλα κυριως . Μπορω επισης να πω , οτι εχω δει βελτιωσεις σε ποδοδερματιτιδες στο παρελθον απο τη χορηγηση του .Στην περιπτωση μας το  ειχε ξεκινησει ηδη ο Ανδρεας και του ειχα πει εξαρχης οτι θα πηγαιναμε σε παροχη augmentin αν δεν βλεπαμε βελτιωση 

η μετρονιδαζολη (flagyl ) δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με σταφυλοκοκκο , τουλαχιστον ως σοβαρη αντιμετωπιση .Ειναι καθαρα για αναεροβια στελεχη μικροβιων και αυτος ειναι αεροφιλος και στην περιπτωση μας (αν αυτος ειναι το προβλημα ) εχει εμφανιστει και επιδερμικα  , καθαρα υπο συνθηκες οξυγονωσης 

η ερυθρομυκινη ειναι στα φαρμακα που ειχαν παλιοτερα δραση στο μικροβιο και εχει και τωρα αλλα με συχνοτερη ανθεκτικοτητα απο οσα ηδη εχουμε αναφερει 


εδω μια σχετικη ερευνα σε κοτες  με 54 % ανθεκτικα στελεχη σε αυτη και 0 % στη γενταμυκινη (δραστικοτατη ) και 18 % στο augmentin ( επισης αρκετα δραστικο )  .Ομως αυτο ειναι στατιστικη .Με εξετασεις μπορει να βρεθει ενα φαρμακο συχνα ανισχυρο , σε ενα στελεχος συγκεκριμενο να τυχει να ειναι ισχυρο .Οταν δεν εχεις κανει εξεταση και εχεις σχετικο αποτελεσμα , ξεκινας απ τα στατιστικα ισχυρα 

https://www.ajol.info/index.php/sokj...le/89893/79348







Οσο δεν δυσανασχετει στον ηλιο , να τον αφηνεις κανενα 15 λεπτο απευθειας και μετα υπο καποια σκια εμμεσα .Καλο του κανει .Στον ηλιο και χωρις ρευματα , αν θελει να δινεις και μπανιο για να ξεπλυθει

----------


## Ndrew

Σταμάτησε τωρα να κάνει στάση ύπνου. Έκανε συνολικά σήμερα 4 φορές για μερικά λεπτά. Κάθεται όμως φουσκωμένος και δεν ξεφουσκώνει όσο κι αν ανεβάσω τη θερμοκρασία. Όταν τον πλησιάζω ξεφουσκώνει, συνήθως. Το καλό είναι ότι τρώει με όρεξη και σπόρια και αυγοτροφή και φαίνεται να κρατιέται καλύτερα στις πατήθρες σε σχέση με τις προηγούμενες μέρες. Το χθεσινό μπανάκι του έκανε καλό στο πτέρωμα, σήμερα όμως δεν έκανε.
Αν έχει όντως κάποια από αυτές τις αρρώστιες που λέμε και κυρίως σταφυλόκκοκο και στρεπτόκκοκο, υπάρχει περίπτωση μετάδοσης του ιού στον άνθρωπο ή σε άλλο οικόσιτο ζωάκι?

----------


## jk21

ο σταφυλοκοκκος ειναι μικροβιο . Καλα ειναι να τηρεις μετρα προστασιας οταν το πιανεις . Αν βαζεις χερια μολυσμενα στο στομα ή το ακουμπας ενω εχεις αμυχες στο δερμα σου  , δεν μπορω να το αποκλεισω .Εξαρταται το στελεχος .Αλλα τα αντιμετωπιζει το ανοσοποιητικο ως γνωστα στελεχη αλλα ειναι επιθετικα . Παντα βεβαια , αν κατι τετοιο εχει  ...

Να δουμε αυριο με φωτο πως παει

----------


## Ndrew

Σήμερα ήταν αρκετά καλύτερα το πουλάκι. Είναι πολύ σταθερός πλέον στις πατήθρες γι αυτό και του έβαλα ξανά τη μία ταϊστρα στη οποία πήγε πολλές φορές με ευκολία. Είναι πιο ενεργητικός γενικότερα και φουσκώνει λιγότερο. Επίσης χάρηκα πολύ γιατί έκανε και κάμποσα τσίου και μερικά ήταν διπλά. Έκανε και μπάνιο. Το πόδι με το πρήξιμο πιστεύω έχει βελτιωθεί κι αυτό, δείχνει να έχει μικρύνει. Στις φωτογραφίες δεν φαίνεται τόσο πολύ.

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Ndrew

Η κατάσταση δυστυχώς δεν είναι σταθερή. Νωρίς το πρωί ήταν μια χαρά, εντελώς ξεφούσκωτος. Τώρα μόλις ενημερώθηκα πως κάθεται στο πιο ψηλό κλαδί και κοιμάται. Ξυπνάει με τον παραμικρό ήχο και μόλις βρει ησυχία ξανακοιμάται. Αυτό έχει επαναληφθεί 4-5 φορές μέχρι στιγμής.   
Ξέχασα να αναφέρω χθες πως όταν φωτογράφιζα την κοιλιά του παρατήρησα να κινούνται τα εντόσθια του.

----------


## ndlns

Μήπως ήταν σαν ένα μπαλάκι να εμφανίζεται και να εξαφανίζεται στο δεξί μέρος όπως το βλέπεις; Αυτό είναι megabactiria. 
Βάλε ένα βίντεο να το δει ο Δημήτρης για να σου πει θεραπεία. Νομίζω Fungustatin χρειάζεται, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι δόση... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Ndrew

Δεν το πρόσεξα καλά για να είμαι ειλικρινής. Αν το ξαναδώ θα τραβήξω video. Ευχαριστώ πάντως.

----------


## Ndrew

Μάλλον είναι αυτό που λέει ο Νίκος.

----------


## Titribit

Μιλαμε για megabacteria

Παιρνεις απο το φαρμακειο μια καψουλα fungustatin των 150mg

2ευρω κοστος περιπου

----------


## Ndrew

Ευχαριστώ Αντώνη!
Το αγόρασα το fungustatin. Πως θα το χρησιμοποιήσω?
Επίσης να αναφέρω πως κλείσαμε 7 μέρες που του δίνω την αντιβίωση. Σταματάω ή συνεχίζω? Απ ότι θυμάμαι ο χρόνος συντήρησης στις οδηγίες 1 βδομάδα έγραφε.
Το πουλάκι σήμερα είναι καλά πάντως. Το πρωί που τον έπιασα είχε πολύ δύναμη. Κάνει και μπάνιο και ψιλοσφυρίζει κιόλας.

----------


## amastro

Ανδρέα, σου έχω στείλει πμ για το fungustantine.
Την αντιβίωση μην την σταματάς ακόμα. Θα μας πει και ο Δημήτρης.

----------


## jk21

Δεν σταματας αντιβιωση . Για το fungustatin θα σου εχει ηδη ερθει pm απο τον Ανδρεα .Ειναι λιγο μακρινο το βιντεο αλλα νομιζω βλεπω μπαλακι ... αν μπορεις αυριο να δουμε πιο κοντα

----------


## Titribit

> Δεν σταματας αντιβιωση . Για το fungustatin θα σου εχει ηδη ερθει pm απο τον Ανδρεα .Ειναι λιγο μακρινο το βιντεο αλλα νομιζω βλεπω μπαλακι ... αν μπορεις αυριο να δουμε πιο κοντα



Νομιζω ειναι εξαιρετικα εμφανες στο 00:05 προς 00:07 Δημητρη,τουλαχιστον σε σχεση με την δικη μου περιπτωση

----------


## jk21

Εχεις απολυτο δικιο .Εβαλα το βιντεο σε πισι και πληρη οθονη στο youtube και εκει που δειχνει να γυαλιζει  πανω δεξια , ειναι η στιγμη που διογκωνεται .Δεν χρειαζεται να βγαλει ξανα βιντεο 




Παντως θα ηθελα να δουμε μηπως η φλουκοναζολη εχει επιδραση και στις κιτρινιλες στο δερμα .Μην τυχον δεν ειναι μικροβιο ή κακοηθεια αλλα καποιος δερματικος μυκητας ....

----------


## Ndrew

Το έλαβα το πμ και ευχαριστώ. Ήδη το έχω φτιάξει και βάλει στο νερό του. Αντιβίωση να συνεχίσω να χρησιμοποιώ από την ίδια που έχω ή να πάρω καινούρια? Την έχω 8 μέρες.

----------


## jk21

την ιδια αλλο ενα διημερο τουλαχιστον και θα δουμε

----------


## Ndrew

Το πουλάκι χθες και σήμερα φούσκωνε ελάχιστα. Ειδικά σήμερα μόνο μία φορά τον είδα. Τα ποδαράκια ίσως όχι τόσο καλά. Αν και αυτό με την ποδοδερματίτιδα έχει ξεπρηστεί πάρα πολύ, την περισσότερη ώρα της μέρας όταν καθόταν ακίνητος ήταν στο ένα πόδι, πότε στο ένα και πότε στο άλλο. Από ενέργεια και δύναμη όταν τον κρατάω στο χέρι σχετικά καλά. Το πρωί όταν τον έπιασα και είδα την κοιλιά του, στην αρχή δεν υπήρχε το μπαλάκι αυτό που κουνιέται (megabacteria), στο τέλος όμως που ήταν να τον βάλω πίσω στο κλουβί εμφανίστηκε ξανά. Το απόγευμα δεν εμφανίστηκε καθόλου. Κλείσαμε και 10 μέρες που του δίνω την αντιβίωση.

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

Συνεχιζεις σιγουρα επι 12ημερο συνολικα το fungustatin (θα σου εχει πει σχετικα ο Ανδρεας ) 

Επισης την αντιβιωση , εκτος αν σου προτεινει καποιο μελος μας καποια αλλη που πιστευει οτι θα ειναι πιο αποτελεσματικη

----------


## Ndrew

Οκ. Να πάρω λοιπόν μια καινούρια γιατί αυτή την έχω 11 μέρες. Baytril συνεχίζω παράλληλα?

----------


## jk21

Ποια εχεις 11 μερες; μολις πριν 3 μερες σου εστειλε ο Ανδρεας για fungustatin . Aρκει μια καψουλα για το 12ημερο 

την baytril ναι την συνεχιζεις ειπαμε (αυτη ειναι η αντιβιωση . η fungustatin ειναι για τον μυκητα megabacteria ) γιατι το ποδαρακι δεν εχει καθαρισει (εστω να εφευγε η ποδοδερματιτιδα ) απο κατω . Εκτος αν εχεις διαφορετικη προταση για κατι καλυτερο (συμφωνα με σχετικη τεκμηριωση ) απο αλλο μελος μας

----------


## dikai

> Μιλαμε για megabacteria
> 
> Παιρνεις απο το φαρμακειο μια καψουλα fungustatin των 150mg
> 
> 2ευρω κοστος περιπου


Δυστυχώς 5€

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Titribit

πολύ πρόσφατα 2 το πήρα από φαρμακείο,έχει αγοράσει τον τελευταίο καιρό με 5?

----------


## Ndrew

Δημήτρη για την Augmentin εννοούσα 11 μέρες. Baytril έδινα παράλληλα με την Augmentin απ όταν σταμάτησα τη gentamicina πριν από 9 μέρες. Έτσι δεν είχαμε πει?

Έχω ένα άσχημο νέο. Πριν που τον έπιασα για τα απογευματινά φάρμακα κλπ. στο ένα του ποδαράκι στο μπούτι, εκεί που ξεκινάει το πόδι, πριν από μία εβδομάδα είχα βγάλει φωτογραφίες γιατί είδα αυτές τις ξεραμένες κιτρινίλες. Σήμερα είδα να έχει ανοίξει τρύπα στο δέρμα.

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

Συνεχιζεις μονο με baytril με δοσολογια ομως που θα σου πω με πμ 


Bαζεις πρωι απογευμα την αλοιφη μουριποσινης οπου υπαρχει προβλημα και ειδικα εκει που ανοιξε και ενδιαμεσα θα ηθελα να παρεις το vioplex spray 
https://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/drugs/vioplex
και να βαζεις μεσημερι και πριν κοιμηθει 

Υπαρχει και αυτη η αλοιφη που συνδιαζει και πολυμιξινη εκτος των νεομυκινη και βακιτρακινη του vioplex αλλα ειναι ακριβη 

https://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/drugs/team-biotic

το spray το ριχνεις απο αποσταση , καλυβοντας τα ματακια του 

Δεν ειναι καθολου καλη εξελιξη ... ειναι φαινομενο σηψης στο δερμα  ...

το fungustatin δεν το σταματας φυσικα



*Προτιμας την abopasyn αν την βρεις απο τα αλλα που σου ειπα αλλα ειναι σε ελλειψη (γιατι απλα ... ειναι φθηνη )  .Θελω σιγουρα παντως να εχει μεσα οτι παρεις και βακιτρακινη

https://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/drugs/apobacyn*

----------


## jk21

> πολύ πρόσφατα 2 το πήρα από φαρμακείο,έχει αγοράσει τον τελευταίο καιρό με 5?



https://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/packages/5959

2.53 επεσε προσφατα

----------


## Ndrew

Κι εγώ 2,50 το αγόρασα το fungustatin. 

Τώρα με την πληγή που έχει ανοίξει να του βάζω τη μπανιέρα ή υπάρχει περίπτωση να προκληθεί μόλυνση? Αν και τις 3 τελευταίες μέρες κάνει μπάνιο μόνο το κεφάλι.

----------


## jk21

καλυτερα οχι

----------


## Ndrew

Συνεχίζω πιστά τις νέες οδηγίες. Σήμερα ήταν η 2 ημέρα. Το πουλάκι εμφανισιακά έχει τα χάλια του. Παραδόξως και ευτυχώς, σύμφωνα με αυτό που βλέπω, καταφέρνει να τρώει (σποράκια και αυγοτροφή η οποία έχει και βιταμίνη Α), να πίνει νερό, να κάνει μπάνιο (το σταματάω από αύριο), ακόμα και να ξύνει το ράμφος του στην πέτρα τον είδαμε που δεν τον είχαμε ξαναδεί ποτέ. Την υπόλοιπη ώρα κάθεται στην ψηλότερη πατήθρα συνήθως στο ένα πόδι. Δυσκολεύεται να αλλάζει πατήθρες και λογικό είναι αλλά προσπαθεί. Σίγουρα πονάει πάρα πολύ και δεν το δείχνει η ψυχούλα. Σκληρό πουλί. Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω που βρίσκει τη δύναμη και το κουράγιο. Σε κάποια φάση της ημέρας τον είδαμε να τσιμπάει την κοιλία του και όταν μετά τον έπιασα είδα λίγο αίμα ξεραμένο κοντά στο σημείο που έχει ανοίξει το δέρμα του.

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## dikai

> https://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/packages/5959
> 
> 2.53 επεσε προσφατα


5€ είχε. Από Μάρτιο το ριξανε. Ευτυχώς. 

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dikai

> Συνεχίζω πιστά τις νέες οδηγίες. Σήμερα ήταν η 2 ημέρα. Το πουλάκι εμφανισιακά έχει τα χάλια του. Παραδόξως και ευτυχώς, σύμφωνα με αυτό που βλέπω, καταφέρνει να τρώει (σποράκια και αυγοτροφή η οποία έχει και βιταμίνη Α), να πίνει νερό, να κάνει μπάνιο (το σταματάω από αύριο), ακόμα και να ξύνει το ράμφος του στην πέτρα τον είδαμε που δεν τον είχαμε ξαναδεί ποτέ. Την υπόλοιπη ώρα κάθεται στην ψηλότερη πατήθρα συνήθως στο ένα πόδι. Δυσκολεύεται να αλλάζει πατήθρες και λογικό είναι αλλά προσπαθεί. Σίγουρα πονάει πάρα πολύ και δεν το δείχνει η ψυχούλα. Σκληρό πουλί. Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω που βρίσκει τη δύναμη και το κουράγιο. Σε κάποια φάση της ημέρας τον είδαμε να τσιμπάει την κοιλία του και όταν μετά τον έπιασα είδα λίγο αίμα ξεραμένο κοντά στο σημείο που έχει ανοίξει το δέρμα του.
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]
> [IMG][/IMG]
> [IMG][/IMG]
> [IMG][/IMG]
> [IMG][/IMG]
> [IMG][/IMG]
> [IMG][/IMG]
> ...


Χάλια είναι 

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη πραγματι ειναι σε ασχημη κατασταση .... ηρθε ο Ανδρεας και του εδωσα υγρο για επαλειψη απο μιγμα Αλοης , Σπαθελαιου , προπολης και ελαχιστου chlorhexil (χλωρεξιδινη για το στομα )  μηπως αναστρεψουμε κατι και δινει πια ισχυροτατη δοση baytril

----------


## Ndrew

Δυστυχώς το πουλάκι χειροτερεύει. Μέχρι χθες έτρωγε τουλάχιστον κανονικά, σήμερα μόνο λίγο αυγοτροφή τον είδα να τσιμπάει 2 φορές. Κάθεται ακίνητος και φουσκωμένος. Τα ποδαράκια είναι άστα να πάνε, άνοιξε κι άλλη πληγή δίπλα στην παλιά στο μπούτι και άνοιξε και άλλη μία μεγαλύτερη στην άλλη μεριά. Δεν τον βγάζω φωτογραφίες για να μην του πάρω την λίγη ενέργεια που ίσως έχει. Αν τον δω καλύτερα μετά θα προσπαθήσω να τον βγάλω μερικές. Τις πληγές νομίζω πως τις ανοίγει μόνος του. Τα απογεύματα τον βλέπω να σκύβει και να τσιμπάει. Όσο μπορώ τον έχω στον νου μου και προσπαθώ να τον αποτρέπω όταν το κάνει.

----------


## Ndrew

Ξεκίνησε να τρώει και τα σποράκια του 5 λεπτά αφότου έστειλα το προηγούμενο μήνυμα.

----------


## Titribit

Παντως αν παρουμε την ιστορια απο την αρχη δυστυχως το πουλακι εχει γραμμικα αρνητικη εξελιξη,πολυ φοβαμαι οτι εχει μπει σε μη αναστρεψιμη οδο  :sad:

----------


## Ndrew

Έτσι είναι δυστυχώς. Οι πληγές του έχουν μεγαλώσει δραματικά. Απορώ πως μπορεί και στέκεται και τρώει και πίνει ακόμη. Έχει τρεις πληγές που μπορώ να δω τουλάχιστον, εκ των οποίων οι 2 είναι στις μασχάλες. Η μία είναι τόσο μεγάλη που αποκαλύπτεται σχεδόν ολόκληρο το μπούτι εσωτερικά καθώς κουνάει το ποδαράκι του. Βλέπεις ακόμη από μέσα και την κοιλιά. Είναι πολύ φρικιαστική εικόνα και εύχομαι να μην το ζήσει ποτέ ξανά άλλο ζωάκι, ούτε και ιδιοκτήτης. Φωτογραφίες νομίζω από εδώ και πέρα δεν χρειάζεται να ανεβάσω ξανά.

----------


## Titribit

Νομιζω οτι εκανες οτι μπορουσες Ανδρεα

----------


## IscarioTis

θα συμφωνησω με τον Αντωνη
εκανες οτι μπορουσες

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Pidgey

Κουράγιο στο πουλάκι και σε εσένα...

----------


## Ndrew

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ..!

----------


## Titribit

Στην θέση σου από δω και περα θα χορηγουσα μόνο παυσίπονα

----------


## Ndrew

> Στην θέση σου από δω και περα θα χορηγουσα μόνο παυσίπονα


Έχεις κάτι να προτείνεις?

----------


## Titribit

από αυτά που έχω διαβάσει παυσίπονα ειδικά για πτηνά δεν υπάρχουν

καποιοι εχουν τολμήσει και έχουν χορηγήσει ανθρώπινης χρήσης παιδικά παυσίπονα

*ΑΛΛΑ*
Η παρακεταμολη σε μεγάλες συγκεντρώσεις είναι τοξική στα πουλιά.
Οπότε αν είναι να προχωρήσεις σε κάτι τετοιο θέλω να ακούσω πρώτα και απαραίτητα την γνώμη του Δημήτρη.

Αν δεν κάνω λαθος σου έχει δώσει αλοιφή που εμπεριέχει αλόη?

----------


## jk21

Mπορει ασπιρινη αλλα δεν εχω διαθεσιμη αυτη τη στιγμη την διαλυση και εξαρταται και των ποσων mg θα βρει .Η αναβραζουσα εχει αρκετα mg ανα δισκιο ... 

Απο πτηνιατρο σε σεμιναριο συλλογου εχω ακουσει και το metacam (μελοξικαμη ) 

Αν βρεις εκει κοντα , δινε να τρωει οσο θελει παπαρουνοσπορο και ειδικα αν βρεις παπαρουνες , ανοιγε την καψα και δινε χλωρο σπορο .Δεν εχει οσο η οπιουχα , αλλα εχει μικρη ποσοτητα ουσιας που θα το καταπραυνει ... 

Συνεχισε με το  υλικο επαλειψης

----------


## Ndrew

Συνεχίζω όλα όσα έχουμε πει κανονικά, αντιβίωση, vioplex και το μίγμα σπαθελαιο-πρόπολη-αλόη στο οποίο προσθέτω και την Mupirocin. Το fungustatin σχεδόν τελείωσε (12 μέρες κράτησε), έχει μείνει 60ml περίπου ακόμη για αύριο. Πάντως τρώει ακόμη η ψυχούλα, το παλεύει. Στις πατήθρες πλέον στέκεται ακουμπώντας και την κοιλιά κάτω.

----------


## Ndrew

Μόλις είδα πως έχω metacam 0,5mg. Είχα δώσει πριν μερικούς μήνες στο κουνελάκι μου όταν είχε γαστρεντερικά. Λήγει το 2019 αλλά το έχω ανοίξει γύρω στους 5 μήνες.

----------


## jk21

Περιμενε να βρω δοσολογια .Καπου την εχουμε κρατημενη

----------


## jk21

χαπι 0.5 mg  ή υγρο 0.5 mg ανα ml ειναι ; διαλυεται ;

----------


## Ndrew

Είναι υγρό. Σε μικρό μπουκαλάκι κολλύριου. Διαλύεται ναι, αραιωμένο το έδινα και στο κουνελάκι.

----------


## jk21

Σου στελνω δοσολογια με πμ , γιατι την  εχω απο αλλο μελος , εμμεσα απ τη συσταση γιατρου και οχι αμεσα  ( εχει γραφτει ομως εδω μεσα ) . Ειναι με σκευασμα 5mg ανα ml και οχι  0.5 ποου εχεις εσυ αλλα θα σου στειλω προσαρμοσμενη για το δικο σου

----------


## Ndrew

Δημήτρη το έλαβα το πμ σου, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Προσπάθησα να σου στείλω κι εγώ αλλά δεν με αφήνει γιατί δεν έχεις άλλο αποθηκευτικό χώρο λέει.
Δυσκολεύτηκα να βγάλω φωτό το πουλάκι αλλά κατάφερα 2 χθές. Δεν φαίνονται ολόκληρα τα σημεία με τις πληγές λόγω της στάσης αλλά πιστεύω μπορείς να το φανταστείς.
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

Οκ Αντρεα ... καταλαβαινω .... φαινονται καποια σημεια . Εκπλησσομαι παντως για την αντοχη του ...

----------


## Labirikos

Κάτι παρόμοιο είχε και ένα δικό μου αρσενικό.Είχε ένα πόδι και μετά από κάποιο διάστημα και το άλλο πόδι που είχε απομείνει δεν ήτανε στα καλά του με αποτέλεσμα να ακουμπά με την κοιλιά.Ξαφνικά εμφάνισε αυτό που έχει εσένα στα πόδια στο φτερό.Όπως ήταν κλειστό το φτερό είχε σαν υγρό και είχε κοκκαλιάσει η άρθρωση.Δυστηχώς μετά από λίγες ημέρες έφυγε δεν μπορούσε ούτε να σταθεί και χαροπάλευε στον πάτο.Ελπίζω το δικό σου να ανακάμψει.

----------


## Ndrew

Baytril να συνεχίσω ή μήπως δεν έχει νόημα και βασανίζω το πουλάκι? Τις τελευταίες 3 μέρες ζορίζεται πολύ και τον λυπάμαι. Το καταλαβαίνει και δεν θέλει να ανοίξει το στόμα με την καμία. Νομίζω πως δυσκολεύεται και στην αναπνοή. Οι κιτρινίλες ανεβαίνουν προς τις αρθρώσεις των φτερούγων. Δεν θέλω να τον δω κι εγώ στον πάτο να χαροπαλεύει. Τον έχω στο σαλόνι για να τον παρακολουθώ και να μην είναι μόνος, κι αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο κάθε λεπτό θα φαίνεται αιώνας.

----------


## Labirikos

Λυπάμαι.Σαν το Σαν το δικό μου.Καλύτερα να μην το βλέπεις.Όσο το βλέπεις θα στεναχωριέσαι περισσότερο.Από την άλλη σε καταλαβαίνω...

----------


## Flifliki

Υποφέρεις κ εσύ κ αυτό.. Μακάρι να μη ζούσαμε τέτοιες καταστάσεις.. Εύχομαι ότι γίνεται καλύτερο..

----------


## Polina

Ποσο θλιβερο... Πραγματικα λυπαμαι παρα πολυ...Ειδα τις φωτο και πονεσα. Τι μπορει να ειναι αυτο που προκαλει τετοιες πληγες στο πουλακι?

----------


## jk21

Ανδρεα  μαλλον ηρθε η ωρα να ρισκαρουμε ... συνεχιζεις την αντιβιωση και ισως να μειωσεις την ημερησια δοσολογια στο μισο αν παραλληλα προσθεσεις ξανα ειτε gentamicina ειτε augmentin αν εχεις ακομα , αλλιως συνεχιζεις οπως δινεις 

Ομως βαζεις 2-3 φορες την ημερα οξυζενε , παντου οπου το δερμα του δεν ειναι ενταξει και μετα απο 5 λεπτα , βαζεις το διαλλυμα που σου ειχα φτιαξει , οχι ομως αλοιφη μαζι  . Βαζεις μονο το βραδυ πριν κοιμηθει vioplex 

Βαζε επισης στο νερο του 2 ml οξυζενε στα 40 ml νερου  . Αν δεν πινει  νερο θα δουμε για παροχη στο στομα . Το χρησιμοποιουν εναλλακτικα στο megabacteria καποιοι . Δεν ξερω αν ειναι πληρως ασφαλες για το πουλι αλλα το ενεργο του οξυγονο ισως δρασει εναντιον του σταφυλοκοκκου εσωτερικα και στο αιμα  . Ακομα μεγαλυτερο ρισκο ειναι να βαλεις μερικες σταγονες ιωδιο στο ιδιο ποσο νερου  ... Δεν βλεπω βελτιωση με ισχυροτατες αντιβιωσεις σε νερο και τοπικα με αλοιφες και αν ειναι σταφυλοκοκκος και οχι καρκινωμα , τοτε με δεδομενο οτι ενεσιμα φαρμακα εξειδικευμενα δεν μπορουν να δοθουν , ισως να υπαρχει ηθικη βαση , στο να ρισκαρουμε για μια τελευταια ελπιδα .Δεν σου λεω να το κανεις ντε και καλα .... Ομως πιστευω οτι κατι τετοιο πρεπει να γινει , οταν ξερεις οτι δεν τα παω καλα με την εννοια της ευθανασιας . Προτιμω να τα πω δημοσια ... ειναι πιο τιμιο ....

Ευχομαι να το βοηθησει ή να το αναπαυσει ο Δημιουργος του ...

----------


## Ndrew

Κατ αρχάς θέλω να πω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια, την παρηγοριά και την συμπαράσταση σας. Κάθε φορά που βλέπω ένα μήνυμα στο θέμα μου ότι κι είναι αυτό, με κάνει να νοιώθω καλύτερα στην κατάσταση που βρισκόμαστε με το πουλάκι και το εκτιμώ πάρα πολύ.

Δημήτρη, από αντιβιώσεις έχω gentamicina απ την οποία και του έδωσα ήδη. Συνεχίζω έτσι λοιπόν αντικαθιστώντας τη μια δόση του baytril από την ημερήσια δοσολογία. Σωστά?

Αγόρασα επίσης οξυζενέ και του ψέκασα στα σημεία που έπρεπε. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι λογικό αλλά το πουλάκι φρύκαρε. Άρχισε να χτυπιέται και μόλις το έβαλα μέσα στο κλουβί μέχρι να περάσουν τα 5 λεπτά, χτυπιόταν στον πάτο (όχι ανάσκελα) και τσίμπαγε τις πληγές του. Προσπαθούσα να του αποσπώ την προσοχή όσο μπορούσα να μην το κάνει. Ήταν άραγε πόνος ή φόβος η αιτία που είχε αυτή την αντίδραση? Δεν μπορούσε να ανέβει και στις πατήθρες γιατί ήταν και βρεγμένος. Δύσκολη κατάσταση. Όταν μετά τα 5' τον ξαναέπιασα και αφού του έβαλα το σπαθέλαιο κλπ. καθόταν ήρεμος και ακίνητος με μισόκλειστα μάτια.

Δημήτρη στο διάλυμα γιατί λες όχι και αλοιφή? Έχω βάλει λίγη αλοιφή μέσα αλλά δεν έχει αλλάξει η πυκνότητα αν αυτό ήταν που σκεφτόσουν.

Οξυζενέ έβαλα επίσης και στο νερό και μέχρι τώρα έχει πιει κανονικά αρκετές φορές.
Ιώδιο αν και αγόρασα κι απ αυτό, πιστεύω δεν θα πιει αν του βάλω λόγω χρώματος. Ίσως δοκιμάσω αύριο.

Να πω και για την κατάσταση του πουλιού τώρα. Οι πληγές του μεγαλώνουν. Γενικά τα πόδια είναι μαύρα χάλια.
Έχει βγάλει και ένα πρήξιμο στο πόδι με την ποδοδερματ. από την πάνω μεριά. Το μόνο θετικό είναι πως έχει ακόμη όρεξη και τρώει και πίνει.
Σήμερα άρχισε να πέφτει και από τις πατήθρες, αλλά ξανανεβαίνει.

Αφού τον ταλαιπώρησα τόσο σήμερα, έβγαλα και μερικές φωτό. Να ενημερώσω πως είναι σκληρές εικόνες ίσως για κάποιους. Εγώ άρχισα να συνηθίζω αν και μερικές φορές μου γίνεται το στομάχι κόμπος.




Οι κουτσουλιές του σήμερα πρώτη μέρα που ήταν υγρές.
[IMG][/IMG]

Το πρήξιμο στο πόδι, στο πάνω μέρος της πατούσας, στην άρθρωση.
[IMG][/IMG]

και τα δύσκολα...
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Titribit

πραγματικα σκληρες εικονες....


μπραβο στη θεληση για ζωη που εχει και πολλα μπραβο και σε εσενα που το παλευεις μεχρι τελους

----------


## jk21

Συνηθως σε περιπτωσεις πουλιων αλλων , εδω και καιρο σκεφτομαι ψυχρα και με βαση την λογικη .... δεν μπορω να πω οτι τα καταφερνω και εδω με αυτη την εικονα .Χαρα στο κουραγιο σου .... 

Ναι δινεις gentamicina και τη μιση απο την ισχυρη δοση baytril που ειχαμε πει τελευταια 

Θελω να δωσεις το φυτικο διαλλυμα με την προπολη χωρις τον επηρεασμο των χημικων της αλοιφης . Ετσι κι αλλιως θα δινεις vioplex το βραδυ 

Οξυζενε μην του βαζεις αποτομα με πιεση  . Προσπαθησε απλα να σταζεις ή με βρεγμενη αλλα πεντακαθαρη μπατονετα . Ειναι λογικο να τσουζει σε πληγωμενο ιστο ... Οταν το βαζεις βλεπεις να αφριζει ή οχι ;

----------


## Ndrew

Αφρίζει πολύ ναι.

----------


## jk21

Αυτο δειχνει μικροβια ... απομακρυνεται το καρκινωμα ... ή εστω οτι εχουν επιμολυνθει οι πληγες , αν η αιτια τους ειναι καρκινος του δερματος . Η αντιβιωση πληρως αναγκαια ...  Πιστευω οτι ειτε ως βασικη λοιμωξη ειτε ως δευτερεουσα , εχουμε να κανουμε με σταφυλοκοκκο δυσκολο στελεχος και αυτος ειναι που δημιουργει και τις διογκωσεις στις αρθρωσει  . Ειναι το μικροβιο που συχνα σε εγχειρισεις ανθρωπων σε νοσοκομεια δημιουργει σηψεις ή σε ατομα με κατακλιση που ανοιγει το δερμα ...

----------


## Polina

πραγματι πολυ σκληρες εικονες, ειλικρινα λυπαμαι που το βλεπω και ταλαιπωρειται ετσι και ουτε μπορω να φανταστω την στεναχωρια σου. Μπραβο σου ομως που κανεις οτι καλυτερο μπορεις! Ελπιζω το ''τελευταιο χαρτι'' του κΔημητρη να ειναι το θαυμα που περιμενεις και πραγματικα περιμενουμε κι εμεις...

----------


## Ndrew

Το πουλάκι μας άφησε,,,

Έφυγε με υπερυφάνεια...
Τον βρήκαμε ξαπλωμένο στο πάτωμα κρατώντας ακόμη την πατήθρα του...
Όρθιος μέχρι την τελευταία του πνοή...
Δεν θα ξεχάσουμε ποτέ την όμορφη παρέα του...!
Μπορεί να ήταν τόσο μικρός σε μέγεθος αλλά όσο μικρός ήταν αυτός, τόσο μεγάλη ήταν η αγάπη μας για εκείνον...!
Θα ζήσει για πάντα στις καρδιές μας...! 

Καλό του Ταξίδι......

----------


## IscarioTis

πωωω και ειχα ηλπιζα να ανακαμψει, κριμα. το προσπαθησε και εσυ το ιδιο
τουλαχιστον τωρα ξεκουραστηκε

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Κριμα .... Ας το αναπαυσει ο Δημιουργος του απο τα βασανα του (μεσα σε αυτα ισως και .. γω ) 


ευχομαι οι γιατροι πριν απο ολα , να βρουνε ενα τροπο να γυρνανε μια τετοια περιπτωση . Εχω μαρτυριες οτι και εμπειροι πτηνιατροι , σηκωνουν τα χερια ψηλα ή μιλανε για πιθανο καρκινωμα  .

----------


## Titribit

νομιζω συμφωνα με τις εικονες ηταν η πιο λυτρωτικη εξελιξη και για τους δυο σας...

Ανδρεα ευχομαι να σε δουμε καποια στιγμη και απο κοντα σε καποιον καφε ή σε καποια απο τις συναντησεις μας

----------


## Pidgey

Καλό του ταξίδι... Να είσαι καλά που ήσουν δίπλα του και το αγαπουσες.

----------


## Flifliki

Ησύχασε το καλό μου... Ήταν τυχερο που σ είχε... Μέσα από σένα το αγαπήσαμε κ εμείς...Να είναι ευτυχισμενο εκεί που πάει..

----------


## Polina

Ήταν η λύτρωση του δυστυχώς όπως είχε γίνει το καημενακι... Έκανες ότι μα ότι καλύτερο μπορούσες... Λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ για την απώλεια σου και καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα τον πόνο σου.. οπως λες είναι τόσο μικρά κι όμως η αμφίδρομη αγάπη τους δεν υστερεί σε τπτ από μεγαλύτερα πλασματακια..

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Ανδρέα μπράβο για την αγάπη σου και για την προσπάθεια σου.Τουλαχιστον το πουλάκι ησύχασε.Μακαρι όλα τα πλάσματα του Θεού να έχουν κάποιον σαν εσένα να τα φροντίζει.

----------


## Labirikos

Λυπάμαι φίλε.Δυστυχώς δεν γύρισε.Και εμένα σε λίγες μέρες μας άφησε από όταν αρχίσανε οι κιτρινίλες στα φτερά.Πάνω κάτω ίδια περίπτωση μου δείχνει

----------


## dikai

Κρίμα Αντρέα.
Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα γιατί κι εγώ έχω ανεβάσει εδώ τουλάχιστον 3-4 περιπτώσεις  με αυτό το είδος σηψαιμίας.
Άκρη δεν έχω βγάλει δυστυχώς.Ακόμα και για νεκροτομή που τα έστειλα.Το πόρισμα λέει σταφυλόκοκκος aureus αλλά ποιο είναι το αίτιο αγνωστο ακόμα.Είχα πουλιά που το παρουσίασαν ταυτοχρονα ή μετά απο ευλογιά.Είχα όμως και περιστατικά που απλά άρχισαν να το παρουσιάζουν.Ξηροδερμία-σκασίματα δέρματος στο στήθος και στα πόδια,πληγές στα δάχτυλα.Δυστυχώς κανένα απο όσα το παρουσίασαν δεν σώθηκε.Δοκίμασα όλων των ειδών αντιβιώσεις-συνδυασμούς-κρέμες-αλόη.Το αποτέλεσμα αργός και επώδυνος θάνατος.Φυσικά και όποτε ξαναπαρουσιάζεται με τον ίδιο τρόπο θα προσπαθήσω να το αντιμετωπίσω.Αλλά ότι έχουμε ακολουθήσει-βλέπω και άλλους-η κάταληξη δεν είναι θετική.

----------


## Titribit

> Κρίμα Αντρέα.
> Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα γιατί κι εγώ έχω ανεβάσει εδώ τουλάχιστον 3-4 περιπτώσεις  με αυτό το είδος σηψαιμίας.
> Άκρη δεν έχω βγάλει δυστυχώς.Ακόμα και για νεκροτομή που τα έστειλα.Το πόρισμα λέει σταφυλόκοκκος aureus αλλά ποιο είναι το αίτιο αγνωστο ακόμα.Είχα πουλιά που το παρουσίασαν ταυτοχρονα ή μετά απο ευλογιά.Είχα όμως και περιστατικά που απλά άρχισαν να το παρουσιάζουν.Ξηροδερμία-σκασίματα δέρματος στο στήθος και στα πόδια,πληγές στα δάχτυλα.Δυστυχώς κανένα απο όσα το παρουσίασαν δεν σώθηκε.Δοκίμασα όλων των ειδών αντιβιώσεις-συνδυασμούς-κρέμες-αλόη.Το αποτέλεσμα αργός και επώδυνος θάνατος.Φυσικά και όποτε ξαναπαρουσιάζεται με τον ίδιο τρόπο θα προσπαθήσω να το αντιμετωπίσω.Αλλά ότι έχουμε ακολουθήσει-βλέπω και άλλους-η κάταληξη δεν είναι θετική.



Φανταζομαι δεν κανουν εξετασεις σε τετοιο επιπεδο που να αποδειχθει αν υπηρχε καρκινωμα Δημητρη

----------


## Ndrew

Μακάρι να βρεθεί γρήγορα ένας τρόπος να θεραπεύονται από αυτές τις καταστάσεις... Είναι πολύ κρίμα...

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους πάρα πολύ από καρδιάς για τα καλά σας λόγια.

Δημήτρη, το "ευχαριστώ" στην περίπτωση σου είναι τόσο λίγο που ντρέπομαι κάποιες φορές να το λέω.
Να είσαι πάντα καλά!

Δεν θα σταματήσω να μπαίνω στο forum κι ας μην έχω πια φτερωτό φίλο. Μου αρέσει εδώ μέσα! Από μικρός αγαπούσα τα πουλιά και ήταν παιδικό μου όνειρο όταν μεγαλώσω να ασχοληθώ επαγγελματικά. Βέβαια μεγαλώνοντας δεν εξελίσσονται όλα όπως τα ονειρευόμασταν μικροί. Η αγάπη όμως για τα ζώα και τη φύση ρίζωσε για τα καλά μέσα μου. 

Εύχομαι σύντομα σε κάποια συνάντηση σας να είμαι κι εγώ εκεί να σας γνωρίσω από κοντά.

----------


## Titribit

Και σε συνάντηση θα ερθεις και απο οτι μου ειπε ενα "πουλακι" με λίγη τύχη θα αναπληρωθεί η απώλεια σου

Όταν υπάρχει καλή διάθεση όλα γίνονται και καλή διάθεση υπαρχει

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη οταν βρεθηκαμε με τον Ανδρεα απ κοντα , προσπαθησα και γω να τον πεισω , να συνεχισει ως κατοχος και υπευθυνος για μια φτερωτη ψυχουλα (ισως οχι μονο μια )  . Πιστευω συντομα θα ειναι ξανα ετοιμος .Με πουλακι και χωρις πουλακι , η θεση του ειναι στο χωρο που προσπαθει χρονια τωρα , να φερει μια καλυτερη μερα στην καθημερινοτητα των πουλιων συντροφιας . Χαιρομαι που εχει την ιδια αποψη , ειδικα απ τη στιγμη που τον γνωρισα και καταλαβα και τι παιδι ειναι 

Σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια Ανδρεα αλλα οπως σου ειπα και απο κοντα , ευχαριστω  για μενα ειναι η ενεργος παρουσια του καθενος εδω και ηδη εδω και λιγο καιρο , το << ευχαριστω >> το λες εμπρακτα σχεδον καθημερινα  :winky:

----------


## Ndrew

> Και σε συνάντηση θα ερθεις και απο οτι μου ειπε ενα "πουλακι" με λίγη τύχη θα αναπληρωθεί η απώλεια σου
> 
> Όταν υπάρχει καλή διάθεση όλα γίνονται και καλή διάθεση υπαρχει


Αντώνη ελπίζω να μην σε απογοητεύω αλλά δεν θα μπορέσω ακόμη να ξεκινήσω κάτι τέτοιο που λες για λόγους που δεν μου το επιτρέπουν επί του παρόντος. Μελλοντικά είναι πολύ πιθανό. Καλή διάθεση πάντως υπάρχει να ξέρεις. Παρ όλα αυτά όπως είπα και πριν δεν θα σταματήσω να βρίσκομαι εδώ. Ακόμη και έτσι, εξακολουθώ να συναναστρέφομαι με διάφορα πουλιά στο μπαλκόνι μου. Ευτυχώς έχω το προνόμιο να βρίσκεται το σπίτι μου βόρεια, γύρω από δέντρα και δύο μικρά δασάκια σχεδόν δίπλα μου, οπότε έχω κάθε μέρα την επαφή με πολλά είδη πουλιών. Είδη όπως κοτσύφια, τσιροβάκους, παπαδίτσες, κοκκινολαίμηδες το χειμώνα, κίσσες και όλα τα κλασικά, περιστέρια σπουργίτια δεκαοκτούρες καρακάξες. Τα ταΐζω μάλιστα και έρχονται στη βεράντα καθημερινά. Ειδικά κοτσύφια γεμίζει με φωλιές την άνοιξη σε κάτι κυπαρισσοειδή που έχουμε και μετά βλέπουμε τα μικρά κοτσυφάκια να τριγυρνάνε στο γκαζόν κι εγώ να κυνηγάω τις γάτες της γειτονιάς να μην τα φάνε. Σπάνια βλέπω κι άλλα είδη που δεν τα γνωρίζω. Παλιά πριν το 2000 είχε πολύ περισσότερα.

----------


## Titribit

> Ευτυχώς έχω το προνόμιο να βρίσκεται το σπίτι μου βόρεια, γύρω από δέντρα και δύο μικρά δασάκια σχεδόν δίπλα μου, οπότε έχω κάθε μέρα την επαφή με πολλά είδη πουλιών. Είδη όπως κοτσύφια, τσιροβάκους, παπαδίτσες, κοκκινολαίμηδες το χειμώνα, κίσσες και όλα τα κλασικά, περιστέρια σπουργίτια δεκαοκτούρες καρακάξες. Τα ταΐζω μάλιστα και έρχονται στη βεράντα καθημερινά. Ειδικά κοτσύφια γεμίζει με φωλιές την άνοιξη σε κάτι κυπαρισσοειδή που έχουμε και μετά βλέπουμε τα μικρά κοτσυφάκια να τριγυρνάνε στο γκαζόν κι εγώ να κυνηγάω τις γάτες της γειτονιάς να μην τα φάνε. Σπάνια βλέπω κι άλλα είδη που δεν τα γνωρίζω. Παλιά πριν το 2000 είχε πολύ περισσότερα.



Εισαι τυχερος Ανδρεα!

Στη φυση ειναι πολυ καλυτερα  :Happy:

----------


## Ndrew

Ξέχασα επίσης να αναφέρω πως χαρίζω το ένα κλουβί μου με όλο τον εξοπλισμό καθώς και κάποια από τα φάρμακα που έχω και κάμποση σπιτική αυγοτροφή για καρδερίνες που έχω στην κατάψυξη φτιαγμένη πριν περίπου 1 μήνα. Νομίζω η αυγοτροφή αυτή δεν ενδείκνυται για το καναρίνι του αδερφού μου λόγω αναλογίας κρόκων.

----------


## Titribit

> Ξέχασα επίσης να αναφέρω πως χαρίζω το ένα κλουβί μου με όλο τον εξοπλισμό καθώς και κάποια από τα φάρμακα που έχω και κάμποση σπιτική αυγοτροφή για καρδερίνες που έχω στην κατάψυξη φτιαγμένη πριν περίπου 1 μήνα. Νομίζω η αυγοτροφή αυτή δεν ενδείκνυται για το καναρίνι του αδερφού μου λόγω αναλογίας κρόκων.



Aν θες εδω ή στην κατηγορια με τις αγγελιες δωσε περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες του εξοπλισμου σου και των φαρμακων για να ξερουμε περι τινος προκειται

----------


## jk21

Aνδρεα περιμενουμε οποτε μπορεσεις , εικονες σαν αυτες που περιγραφεις , αποθανατισμενες και δημοσιευμενες εδω

*: Διάφορα Στιγμιότυπα από Ιθαγενή στη φύση !!!!*
* την αυγοτροφη δωστε την κανονικα στα καναρινια , αν μιλαμε για νεοσσους και αν μιλαμε για ενηλικα , απλα λιγο πιο αραια απο οσο θα δινατε εκτος αναπαραγωγης μια καναρινισια

----------


## Ndrew

> Aνδρεα περιμενουμε οποτε μπορεσεις , εικονες σαν αυτες που περιγραφεις , αποθανατισμενες και δημοσιευμενες εδω
> 
> *: Διάφορα Στιγμιότυπα από Ιθαγενή στη φύση !!!!*


Πολύ ευχαρίστως! Θα ξεκινήσω με video από ένα κότσυφα που έρχεται κάθε απόγευμα στην κορυφή ενός πεύκου ακριβώς δίπλα μου και χαλάει τον κόσμο στο τραγούδι. Μιλάμε για φωνάρα! Καθόμαστε με την γυναίκα μου και τον χαζεύουμε.

----------


## Ndrew

Αυτό είναι το κλουβί που χαρίζω όπως το βλέπετε.
[IMG][/IMG]

και από φάρμακα χαρίζονται:
- 2 βαζάκια epithol (λείπει ελάχιστο και απ τα 2)
- Βaytril 0,5% 100ml σχεδόν γεμάτο (ανοίχτηκε 1 φορά πριν 20 μέρες)
- Αλοιφή Mupirocin / Target (ανοίχτηκε 1 φορά πριν 30 μέρες και έχει μείνει το 1/3 στο σωληνάριο)

----------

